# What the hell happened Truthers?



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2011)

Its been ten years and you have yet to provide a single piece of evidence supporting your ridiculous theories

Where is that groundswell of support you have been promising for ten years?  There are actually more Birthers than there are Truthers right now

What happened to your movement?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 22, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Its been ten years and you have yet to provide a single piece of evidence supporting your ridiculous theories
> 
> Where is that groundswell of support you have been promising for ten years?  There are actually more Birthers than there are Truthers right now
> 
> What happened to your movement?


POST OF THE CENTURY!!!!!!


----------



## elvis (Aug 22, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Its been ten years and you have yet to provide a single piece of evidence supporting your ridiculous theories
> 
> Where is that groundswell of support you have been promising for ten years?  There are actually more Birthers than there are Truthers right now
> 
> What happened to your movement?



The evidence is locked in a safe place on Area 51.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2011)

For crying out loud boys!

This is your big moment. Ten years or you are irrelevant

If you don't convince anyone in the next few weeks you will become a laughingstock of history. You better do better than "inside job" "free fall speeds" and WTC 7


----------



## Cuyo (Aug 22, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> For crying out loud boys!
> 
> This is your big moment. Ten years or you are irrelevant
> 
> If you don't convince anyone in the next few weeks you will become a laughingstock of history. You better do better than "inside job" "free fall speeds" and WTC 7



Pfft.  

CLEARLY you haven't seen Loose Change...


----------



## elvis (Aug 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFpfureaCVs]Ten Years After live at Woodstock 1969. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 22, 2011)

Cuyo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > For crying out loud boys!
> ...


Loose Change is a joke!! NEXT!!!!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 22, 2011)

Truthers are generally a joke.........


----------



## elvis (Aug 22, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


he was joking.  I hope you know that.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Obamerican (Aug 22, 2011)

elvis said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


LOL, yes, I knew that!!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, just look at dem kwaaaaaaazy twoofers! 

» Former President Jimmy Carter Supports Call For New 9/11 Investigation Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## martybegan (Aug 22, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Its been ten years and you have yet to provide a single piece of evidence supporting your ridiculous theories
> 
> Where is that groundswell of support you have been promising for ten years?  There are actually more Birthers than there are Truthers right now
> 
> What happened to your movement?



According to thier sources, they have been right all along. You are nothing but a paid schill for bringing this up. Either an agent of the new world goverment ready to take power with thier black helicopters, or a pawn of bushchimpymchitler ready to hand over everyone to the corporations.

Only the truthers, in thier infinte wisdom, see through all the "facts" and realize what really happened.....


----------



## eots (Aug 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Truthers are generally a joke.........



the biggest jokes are those that reject the NIST report while having some even more half baked montage of a collapse theory like Ollie and friends'


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 23, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Its been ten years and you have yet to provide a single piece of evidence supporting your ridiculous theories
> 
> Where is that groundswell of support you have been promising for ten years?  There are actually more Birthers than there are Truthers right now
> 
> What happened to your movement?


No worries!....they're just taking a break from twoofin', while they're out campaigning for Ron Paul.


----------



## editec (Aug 23, 2011)

*



What the hell happened Truthers?

Click to expand...

 
All sound and fury signifying nothing.*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 23, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Truthers are generally a joke.........
> ...



There you go lying again.

I do not "reject" the NIST reports. I have never said that I reject them.

I have said and still say that they don't give enough credence to the damages caused by the fall of the 2nd Tower. Other than that they have all the main points correct.

Where does this reject shit come from?


----------



## eots (Aug 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



what major points  ?...you do not even begin to understand the" major points" you nit wit...if you did you would realize how retarded your "candy cornish" line is...what caused the intiation of the collapse sequence and how it progressed.. _are the major points of the NIST report _...you jackass


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Aug 23, 2011)

The internet is the best friend and worst enemy.    Folks who wanted to argue about the Warren Report had to read the thing, something like 1500 pages.    With the 9/11 stuff, each part of the discussion can be argued independently.  Folks who want to argue it was a controlled demolition have to face the fact it looks  nothing like a real controlled demolition, sounds nothing like a controlled demolition and there is the whole issue of stringing all that det cord around to make a controlled demolition happen with no one noticing.  Also, there are examples of how the process works everywhere.

A real independent thinker can examine all kinds of evidence on their own, and most of the time that evidence makes trufers look like idiots


----------



## eots (Aug 23, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> The internet is the best friend and worst enemy.    Folks who wanted to argue about the Warren Report had to read the thing, something like 1500 pages.    With the 9/11 stuff, each part of the discussion can be argued independently.  Folks who want to argue it was a controlled demolition have to face the fact it looks  nothing like a real controlled demolition, sounds nothing like a controlled demolition and *there is the whole issue of stringing all that det cord around to make a controlled demolition happen with no one noticing*.  Also, there are examples of how the process works everywhere.
> 
> A real independent thinker can examine all kinds of evidence on their own, and most of the time that evidence makes trufers look like idiots



you look like an idiot..that doesn't know anything about explosives or controlled demolition


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5IgqJXyLbg]Tom Sullivan - Explosives Technician - Loader - AE911Truth.org - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=877gr6xtQIc]Danny Jowenko on WTC 7 controlled demolition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 23, 2011)

eots said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > The internet is the best friend and worst enemy.    Folks who wanted to argue about the Warren Report had to read the thing, something like 1500 pages.    With the 9/11 stuff, each part of the discussion can be argued independently.  Folks who want to argue it was a controlled demolition have to face the fact it looks  nothing like a real controlled demolition, sounds nothing like a controlled demolition and *there is the whole issue of stringing all that det cord around to make a controlled demolition happen with no one noticing*.  Also, there are examples of how the process works everywhere.
> ...



And there it is, your own "professional" telling us how the elevator cars need to be removed. I guess they forgot to edit him this time...............


----------



## daws101 (Aug 23, 2011)

eots said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > The internet is the best friend and worst enemy.    Folks who wanted to argue about the Warren Report had to read the thing, something like 1500 pages.    With the 9/11 stuff, each part of the discussion can be argued independently.  Folks who want to argue it was a controlled demolition have to face the fact it looks  nothing like a real controlled demolition, sounds nothing like a controlled demolition and *there is the whole issue of stringing all that det cord around to make a controlled demolition happen with no one noticing*.  Also, there are examples of how the process works everywhere.
> ...


To-morrow, and to-morrow, and to-morrow, 
    Creeps in this petty pace from day to day 
    To the last syllable of recorded time, 
    And all our yesterdays have lighted fools 
    The way to dusty death. Out, out, brief candle! 
    Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player 
    That struts and frets his hour upon the stage 
    And then is heard no more: it is a tale 
    Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, 
    Signifying nothing.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 23, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


neither one point to a thermite driven event..
nor does the alleged 2&1/4 seconds of "freefall" now who's an ass again?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Aug 23, 2011)

Eots's posts prove my point.  Each person examines the evidence themselves, and even the evidence of the trufers works against them in the court of public opinion.

It may convince the trufers, but it convinces no one else


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like this is the last hurrah for the truthers.. 

Ten years and nothing to show for it. No evidence to support your theories, no groundswell of public support, no attention what so ever

After this 9-11 ......truthers will be irrelevant


----------



## elvis (Aug 23, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Looks like this is the last hurrah for the truthers..
> 
> Ten years and nothing to show for it. No evidence to support your theories, no groundswell of public support, no attention what so ever
> 
> After this 9-11 ......truthers will be irrelevant




Were they ever relevant?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Aug 23, 2011)

They will continue forever, until the next big conspiracy event.    JFK conspiracy kooks are still going strong.   They are some of the same people and show some of the same pathologies of misrepresentation and massage of the facts.

This will go on forever.   And except for a few zanies, no one will care


----------



## eots (Aug 23, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> They will continue forever, until the next big conspiracy event.    JFK conspiracy kooks are still going strong.   They are some of the same people and show some of the same pathologies of misrepresentation and massage of the facts.
> 
> This will go on forever.   And except for a few zanies, no one will care



you are a zanie and a kook and most likely effeminate..just sayin


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 23, 2011)

eots said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > They will continue forever, until the next big conspiracy event.    JFK conspiracy kooks are still going strong.   They are some of the same people and show some of the same pathologies of misrepresentation and massage of the facts.
> ...


Ten years and you got nothin'. Just sayin'.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2011)

Time is running out truthers....


9-11 will be on the world stage. Now is your time to put thousands of angry protesters in the streets screaming for justice. Where is your passion?

Otherwise.....you are just a bunch of whack-jobs posting from mommies basement


----------



## Cuyo (Aug 24, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> They will continue forever, until the next big conspiracy event.    JFK conspiracy kooks are still going strong.   They are some of the same people and show some of the same pathologies of misrepresentation and massage of the facts.
> 
> This will go on forever.   And except for a few zanies, no one will care



Agreed, they'll never go away completely.  Moon landing hoaxers, holocaust deniers, global warming deniers... For some people, no amount of overwhelming evidence will ever be enough.  Too much emotional investment in their cause.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 24, 2011)

Cuyo said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > They will continue forever, until the next big conspiracy event.    JFK conspiracy kooks are still going strong.   They are some of the same people and show some of the same pathologies of misrepresentation and massage of the facts.
> ...



Nice attempt to add AGW skeptics to the list. The last catagory is nowhere close to the other two you mentioned.


----------



## Cuyo (Aug 24, 2011)

martybegan said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



It takes a comparable leap of faith.  It maintains a bigger following only because it has corporate sponsors.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 24, 2011)

Cuyo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Bullshit. There is a huge gap between holocaust denial and not buying the party line on AGW and what our response to it should be. 

Also AGW deniers fall into several catagories, ranging from full denial to those who only dispute the "MOAR GOVERNMENT" proposed response to it. Stop trying to equate not agreeing with you on AGW to holocaust denial and moon landing denial, or is your beleif in it so weak that you need to think that those that oppose you are conspiracy nutters?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 24, 2011)

eots said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > They will continue forever, until the next big conspiracy event.    JFK conspiracy kooks are still going strong.   They are some of the same people and show some of the same pathologies of misrepresentation and massage of the facts.
> ...


 homophobic much...or in the closet!.......just sayin....


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 24, 2011)

Cuyo said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > They will continue forever, until the next big conspiracy event.    JFK conspiracy kooks are still going strong.   They are some of the same people and show some of the same pathologies of misrepresentation and massage of the facts.
> ...


Care to provide the evidence of man made global warming?...'cause that lie is continually being exposed.

New NASA Data Blow Gaping Hole In Global Warming Alarmism - Yahoo! News

Christ, you GW hoaxters (Algorebots) are as ignorant as the troofer idiots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Truthers are generally a joke.........
> ...



the biggest jokes are the OCTA trolls who have the logic is does not matter what all these demolition experts,architects and engineers,first responders,firemen,experienced pilots,or retired high level intel officers say,the joke is how these OCTA trolls could care less what THEY say,only what corrupt government institutions such as NIST and the media say. their logic kills me everytime.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2011)

eots said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > The internet is the best friend and worst enemy.    Folks who wanted to argue about the Warren Report had to read the thing, something like 1500 pages.    With the 9/11 stuff, each part of the discussion can be argued independently.  Folks who want to argue it was a controlled demolition have to face the fact it looks  nothing like a real controlled demolition, sounds nothing like a controlled demolition and *there is the whole issue of stringing all that det cord around to make a controlled demolition happen with no one noticing*.  Also, there are examples of how the process works everywhere.
> ...



trolls like Gomer Pyle Ollie,wicked idiot and this thread starter cover their ears and never watch these videos since EXPERTS views dont interest them.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 24, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



All these? really? like less than .01% of them? Why is it you tend to tune out the first responders who disagree with your theories? And why is it that everyone who disagrees with you are trolls or corrupt? 

When you have some real evidence please let us know. So far everything you try to point at has been debunked by professionals. Some of it by your own professionals...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



You fucking tard...

You don't have to convince us. You have two weeks to convince millions of Americans that your theories are not complete nonsense. You have been a failure at it for ten years......looks like you are irrelevant


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 24, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



They already know they are irrelevant. If they thought they had any kind of relevancy or proof, they would concentrate on the buildings that people actually died in, instead of the one that was empty when it progressively collapsed.


----------



## eots (Aug 24, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



*resistance is victory*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYFKuU4EbbY&feature=player_embedded]Alex Jones Vs SOAD (MASHUP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 24, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How many people up here are actually going to play this stupid video?

Of course the troofer loons will, but how many others who are not troofer loons, will waste their time on troofer BS like this?

LMAO!


----------



## martybegan (Aug 25, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




That gives me an idea. Has anyone ever proposed an actual demolition plan, with specific placement times, locations, detonation sequences, etc that could have given the same results? I'm talking about a report at the detail level of the NIST report?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



eots

You have been posting this nonsense for ten years. Face it....you have failed

You have managed to convert no one to your bizarre conspiracy theories. You claim that the US Government was involved in an attack that killed 3000 people. Americans should be rioting in the streets this Sept 11 demanding justice

Instead, there will be peacefull commemorations with a few pathetic truthers carrying signs

You have failed buddy


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 25, 2011)

martybegan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Of course not, because you can't duplicate it without the airliners..........


----------



## Rationalist1016 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Well, I actually watched it!
And I most definitely want my 3 minutes and 35 seconds back!!
The only thing worse than the time spent watching that, is thinking about all the time somebody spent MAKING it, believing it was going to make a point.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 25, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 A tool promoting a tool.. this kind of answer mean you've already lost!


----------



## daws101 (Aug 25, 2011)

martybegan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


 the answer is no, for some unfathomable reason the twoofers cannot or will not do there own testing...


----------



## daws101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


3:35 I'll never get back...worse then most come to jesus videos I've seen!


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 25, 2011)

elvis said:
			
		

> The evidence is locked in a safe place on Area 51.


Indeed..... Its not going to easy to expose the truth!!


----------



## daws101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dude111 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hauling all those ufo's out of the way will be a bitch!


----------



## eots (Aug 25, 2011)

daws101 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



on materials kept under lock and key ?


----------



## eots (Aug 25, 2011)

Dude111 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 not far from the truth...actually much of it is stored at iron mountain


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 25, 2011)

eots said:


> Dude111 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


What in the hell is a "mouton"? Fucking illiterate.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 25, 2011)

eots said:


> Dude111 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...








guess who are the only people saying that:Iron Mountain, page 1

who'd a thunk it!


----------



## eots (Aug 25, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dude111 said:
> ...



ya that's ts right, I'm illiterate and don't know how to spell mountain,,it not that I did not  hit some of the keys hard enough ..you exposed me, I am illiterate incapable of reading or writing, the gigs up.. the funny things is.. I am most certainly of higher intelligence than yourself


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Looks like a conspiracy to me

I think someone has been fucking with your keyboard


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 25, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Are you fucking drunk or is that ugly hat you wear too tight on that swelled head of yours. BTW, most of us know your intelligence level. I've heard that is one of the things you and George W Bush have in common.


----------



## eots (Aug 26, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dude111 said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aou6c2MOmg]TOP Secret Government Facility (holds Flight 93 evidence) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Aug 26, 2011)

Eots, are you really on the "no fly list"?  I gotta know.


----------



## Vendeavor (Aug 26, 2011)

The seismic signature of each tower WTC 1 and 2, (based on their tonnage, etc.), should have been around 3.8.  Instead they measured 2.3 and 2.5, and the seismic signature of WTC & was 0.6 -- practically non-existant.



Dr. Judy Wood, "Where Did the Towers Go?"  See Chapter 6 (entire chapter) -- Seismic Impact.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2011)

Come on truthers.....show your stuff

September 11 is your big day. A chance to show the country how big the truther movement is and how outraged America is about this"Inside Job"

I want to see every one of you out there, protesting this outrage showing how relevant a cause you have

We will be watching


----------



## eots (Aug 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> come on truthers.....show your stuff
> 
> september 11 is your big day. A chance to show the country how big the truther movement is and how outraged america is about this"inside job"
> 
> ...



by "we" you must mean trolls of the usmb ?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > come on truthers.....show your stuff
> ...



So eots..

What are your plans for the weekend of Sept 11?

Got your signs made up?  Got your team of Truthmongers geared up and ready to go?
This is the day you have been waiting 10 years for. You are not going to get a bigger stage.

Don't blow it....the movement is relying on you


----------



## martybegan (Aug 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Come on truthers.....show your stuff
> 
> September 11 is your big day. A chance to show the country how big the truther movement is and how outraged America is about this"Inside Job"
> 
> ...



Actually I still want to see a viable demolition plan that would replicate what happened to WTC 7, as well as the time and expertise level needed to implment it, as well as any other work needed to implement it.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2011)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Come on truthers.....show your stuff
> ...



You ask truthers for proof?

Where have YOU been the last ten years. You know that complying with requests for information is not allowed in the truthers handbook


----------



## martybegan (Aug 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm actually suprised no one has actually come up with one in 10 years, even a completely unfeasible one.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 26, 2011)

16 days left, and they still have 879 tickets that they can't give away. 



> I WILL STAND FOR TRUTH IN NYC ON 9/11/11 ~ PLEDGE TO BE THERE
> Pledge to be in NYC on 9/11/11 to stand for truth.
> 879 tickets 	Sep 10, 2011 	Free



PLEDGE TO BE THERE - NYC for 9/11 Truth

They started out with 1,000.  

Yep, that movement has a whole lot of traction, doesn't it?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 16 days left, and they still have 879 tickets that they can't give away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like about 121 truthers will be invading NYC

Way to go truthers


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 26, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 16 days left, and they still have 879 tickets that they can't give away.
> ...


Damn!.....Wish I didn't already have plans.....I'd like to go there and just laugh at 'em straight to their loony faces!

Have my own lil' rally, complete with:


----------



## Vendeavor (Aug 27, 2011)

Everyone remember Hurricane Erin, right outside NYC the morning of 9/11?  No?

Starting at bottom page 395, WHERE DID THE TOWERS GO?  by Dr. Judy Wood.  (Each statement in the following has citations I have left out for brevity, but which can be accessed in the actual textbook): 



"Hurricane Erin ['HE'] was born on September 1, 2001, the fifth Atlantic storm of the 2001 season to be given a name and the first to reach hurricane strength.  Merging with another storm system on September 17, Erin was also the longest-lived Atlantic storm of the 2001 season.  Before that merger, however, starting back on September 7, Erin began a four-day march on a path taking her directly toward New York City.  (See figure 420).  

"By September 10, HE had become a Category 3 hurricane with wind speeds of 120 mph just as it passed Bermuda along its STRAIGHT [emphasis mine] path toward New York City.  And yet we heard nothing about this storm. The World Trade Center Towers were built to withstand wind loads of up to 140 mph (225 km/hr.), the equivalent force of a Category 4 Hurricane AND ONLY 20 MPH MORE THAN THE WIND SPEED OF HE.  The danger to tall buildings aside, even if HE changed course and failed to make landfall, the threat of flooding from storm surges was very real.   Hurricane Ike (2008) made landfall in Texas as a Category 2 hurricane and had peak storm surge values of 15-20 feet.  And yet, once again, we heard NOTHING about this storm.

"People remember 9/11 as geing one of the clearest days they had ever seen along the East Coast.  The satellite that took the images shown in Figures 411 and 412 had a clear view of New York City and also had a clear view of HE.  The outer bands of the storm reached over Cape Cod and the end of Long Island.

"Not even I knew there was a hurricane just outside of NYC on 9/11/01 until I discovered the fact while looking for weather-satellite images to study the rising dust plume from the destroyed WTC towers.

"In fact, as I was to discover, Erin came closest to NYC and also reached it's largest size on 9/11 itself.  Interestingly, the National Hurricane Center projected Erin to be of stronger force than it was to project in the case of Katrina four years later.  How curious it is, then, that this hurricane was not mentioned or shown by graphics on morning weather reports.  Were meteorologists absolutely certain that this hurricane would make a sharp right-hand turn away from New York and head back out to sea before there was a major threat of storm surges?

"No, at least not according to the National Weather Service.  Approximately 500 miles in diameter, HE was approximately the same size as the later Katrina, and yet the public was not widely alerted to it, none of the major morning news shows mentioning the storm.

"Still, Erin was the subject of extended study.  The forecast was for Erin to be stronger than Katrina was later to be.  In fact, HE actually did have more cyclonic energy than Hurricane Katrina, as measured by each storm's Accumulated Cyclone Energy (ACE).

"The storm was a tropical depression on the first of September, reached minimum pressure late on September 9 and maximum speed on September 10, and then it reached its maximum diameter on September 11.  On the morning of September 11, the storm stopped at its closest approach to NYC, then in the afternoon it veered dramatically to the east."


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 27, 2011)

Vendeavor said:


> Everyone remember Hurricane Erin, right outside NYC the morning of 9/11?  No?
> 
> Starting at bottom page 395, WHERE DID THE TOWERS GO?  by Dr. Judy Wood.  (Each statement in the following has citations I have left out for brevity, but which can be accessed in the actual textbook):
> 
> ...


And your point is?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 27, 2011)

Vendeavor said:


> Everyone remember Hurricane Erin, right outside NYC the morning of 9/11?  No?
> 
> Starting at bottom page 395, WHERE DID THE TOWERS GO?  by Dr. Judy Wood.  (Each statement in the following has citations I have left out for brevity, but which can be accessed in the actual textbook):
> 
> ...



That's because Tracy Blevins' steel to metal foam dustification ray drained all the energy from the hurricane for it's power supply.

Unfortunately, the hurricane ran out of power too soon, and some of the steel did not dustify. They had to store the steel under the George Washington Bridge, until they found an alternate power supply.

That is why Tracy found cigarette butts in her dust/metal foam samples, because the homeless people under the bridge kept flicking their butts onto the beams.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 16 days left, and they still have 879 tickets that they can't give away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the way, it's just under 12 hours since I posted this, and they STILL have 879 tickets to give away for free!

Way to go, Twoofers!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Vendeavor said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone remember Hurricane Erin, right outside NYC the morning of 9/11?  No?
> ...



Still on the top of his head. The dunce cap is a perfect fit.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

> And your point is?



The US government  using secret technology from Area 51  turned the storm away from NYC as not to interfere with the plan to destroy the WTC. 

Get with the program.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Vendeavor said:
> ...


WTF.....did the whitecoats mistakenly leave the doors to the asylum unlocked yet again?

There seems to be an influx of these loony lil' buggers running around lately.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I'm anticipating a major influx of socks for the next two weeks. all trying to convince us of *THE TRUTH*_(copyright, trademark, and patent pending. All rights reserved. Use at your own risk. Your mileage may vary.)_


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 27, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > And your point is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well of course......That explains it.......How could I be so naive?

Better start watchin' Jesse Ventura more often, and get the real low down on the situations.

I feel so stupid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 27, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > And your point is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which Jones are you, Alex or Steven??????


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 27, 2011)

And as we approach the 10th anniversary, let's not forget the 2 best examples of controlled demolition that *THE TRUTHERS*_(Call your local store for sizes and availability)_ have put forward.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBuH8NNIBys]9/11 Simple Experiment - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFVoencqfZw&feature=player_embedded]AE911TRUTH PLAYSCHOOL WITH RICHARD GAGE. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 27, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And as we approach the 10th anniversary, let's not forget the 2 best examples of controlled demolition that *THE TRUTHERS*_(Call your local store for sizes and availability)_ have put forward.
> 
> 9/11 Simple Experiment - YouTube
> 
> AE911TRUTH PLAYSCHOOL WITH RICHARD GAGE. - YouTube




I forgot about that loony shit!

OMG, every time these troofer loons have thrown that ridiculous shit up, i've laughed MFAO!

Troofers are cartoons......Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 27, 2011)

One last post for the *TRUTHERS*_(provided as is without any guarantees or warranty)_ to look at if they still have the delusion that the towers were brought down by controlled demolition.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXqs0ZYCHlA]Controlled Demolition vs. Reality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vendeavor (Aug 27, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Vendeavor said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone remember Hurricane Erin, right outside NYC the morning of 9/11?  No?
> ...



Not weird an enormous hurricane off NYC on 9/11 wasn't reported?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 27, 2011)

The woman is a nutcase...............


The preponderance of this evidence points to the use of one or more Directed Energy Weapons in the destruction of the WTC buildings. This general conclusion has been the focal point of her Qui Tam Case against NISTs contractors. The defendants are accused of committing fraud, including "wilful indifference" which resulted in them presenting a deceptive analysis and false data constructs, which were then used to compile the NCSTAR1 reports.

The new pictorial study (which also relates to Field Effects) notes that Hurricane Erin was "born" on about 1 September 2001, and travelled up towards NYC. Hurricane Erin was the closest to NYC on 9/11/01 and was the largest on this date (although wind speeds were greater the day before). Close-ups from photos of Erin on 9/11 clearly show the plume of material from the destroyed WTC. 
New Study by former Professor Examines Hurricane Erin on 9/11/01 | PRLog


----------



## Vendeavor (Aug 27, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> The woman is a nutcase...............
> 
> 
> The preponderance of this evidence points to the use of one or more Directed Energy Weapons in the destruction of the WTC buildings. This general conclusion has been the focal point of her Qui Tam Case against NIST&#8217;s contractors. The defendants are accused of committing fraud, including "wilful indifference" which resulted in them presenting a deceptive analysis and false data constructs, which were then used to compile the NCSTAR1 reports.
> ...



Thank you for your service to our country.  My daughter remains on active duty (over 11 years) in the Air Force, and I cannot be more proud of her.

However, I think most proponents of the Trivium logic agree that ad hominem attacks RARELY can be relied upon for useful knowledge, and more likely are launched with the intention to distract and encourage others, "Look away, folks, nothing to see here."

I expected one of our proud servicemen to AT LEAST back up an Ad hominem attack on Dr. Wood with some sort of "evidence."  I expected to see something discounting her 500 page volume of FORENSIC ANALYSIS of the ENTIRE WTC phenomena observed and documented OR (to more correctly address the Ad hominem presumption regarding her mental status, some PROOF of legitimate psychiatric disability).

Your links only accurately (as much as I could see) reported regarding Dr. Wood's research and Qui Tam case.

But nothing you cite backs up the ad hominem.  In fact, I have YET to see ANY EVIDENCE POSED BY ANYONE OF ANY KIND (through the media) THAT DISCOUNTS HER FORENSIC REPORTS.

The only reason people use ad hominem attacks against Dr. Wood is THEY CAN'T (or appear unable to) REFUTE HER STATISTICS.

It just freaks everyone out (and well it SHOULD) to realize what her evidence appears to conclude:  THAT SOMEONE AT CONSIDERABLE DISTANCE FROM THE TOWERS COULD HAVE CAUSED THIS TO HAPPEN.  It didn't require someone with ACCESS to the BUILDINGS WHATSOEVER to create the effects that turned the buildings almost entirely to dust (and caused weird other effects to occur, like 1400 cars destroyed by strangely "cold fires" several BLOCKS from the buildings themselves).


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 27, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



disinfo agent trolls like candycunt there never consider that you might have accidently hit the wrong key accidently.thats how you can spot these trolls so easily with those kinds of comments they get paid to make.


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 27, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


Here is my imitation of Rimjob making my response to his post:

fuk yoo.yoo dont now what your talking abot. your nothing but a trol and yoo work four the gubiment.

Illiterate piece of shit.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 27, 2011)

Vendeavor said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > The woman is a nutcase...............
> ...



SO you are telling me that you believe that we have an energy weapon that can bring down skyscrapers from hundreds of miles away? I know that the military has recently released our first heat ray weapon. But it won't even destroy an ant hill at 100 meters. Sorry but this lady has no proof that any such SCI-Fi weapon exists.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Aug 27, 2011)

Vendeavor said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Vendeavor said:
> ...


No, not weird at all.....Unless it was headed for land, then who really cares?

Nothin' to see with that loony BS.

Next.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 28, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Vendeavor said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



9/11 was a cover for the storm. The storm was the REAL secret. The storm was created in a lab, but it escaped and it made it all windy and stuff off the coast for awhile.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 28, 2011)

Godboy said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Vendeavor said:
> ...



I doubt if it was a storm....

I am leaning towards a swarm of mutant termites


----------



## Jos (Aug 28, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Its been ten years and you have yet to provide a single piece of evidence supporting your ridiculous theories
> 
> Where is that groundswell of support you have been promising for ten years?  There are actually more Birthers than there are Truthers right now
> 
> What happened to your movement?



"Remember the Maine!"


----------



## candycorn (Aug 28, 2011)

The current crop of conspiracy dumbfucks really makes you miss Terral does it not?  I mean, if you were to ask one of these dumbfucks about the other dumbfucks, hell...they'd tell you that they are still trying to master walking and chewing gum at the same time much less were serious about 1/100th of the shit that they post.  You have to be smart to be serious.  We know they are not anywhere near smart.   At least Terral portrayed himself as being serious.  And you have to admire that much about the little guy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Vendeavor said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



And they would have us believe that we used it one time, and never again. If it worked so flawlessly on 9/11, why wasn't it used to take out Saddam, Osama & Qadaffy? Imagine the lives and money it would have saved.

But alas, it was only developed to frame Al-Queda, then put back into the box and stored away.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 16 days left, and they still have 879 tickets that they can't give away.
> ...



Hey! I just checked, and they're down to 878 tickets left!

I'm sure they'll get rid of them in the next two weeks.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 28, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Troofers dont get their allowance till Friday


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh dear, I guess one of the Remember Building 7 spokesmen will not be there. Seems he got busted for lewd and lascivious conduct with a minor.

Screw Loose Change: Remember Building Seven Spokesman Badillo: Busted!

He won't be hanging around with his buddy Dick Gage anytime soon.






But maybe he'll see his friend Korry "Wanna buy some smack" Rowe.


----------



## sparky (Aug 28, 2011)

Same old story, 

goes back to when Pilate asked Jesus _'what is truth?'_

and the public could have cared less......

~S~


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2011)

vendeavor said:


> the seismic signature of each tower wtc 1 and 2, (based on their tonnage, etc.), should have been around 3.8.  Instead they measured 2.3 and 2.5, and the seismic signature of wtc & was 0.6 -- practically non-existant.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Judy wood, "where did the towers go?"  see chapter 6 (entire chapter) -- seismic impact.


 judy woood hahahahahahahajudy wood hahahahahaha...(cue rim shot) she's here all week ...try the fish...hhahahahahahaha.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > come on truthers.....show your stuff
> ...


BY WE... you must mean all the twooferheros..!


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2011)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Come on truthers.....show your stuff
> ...


I would too.. but the twoofers either lack the brains or resources to draw up said plan.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Vendeavor said:


> Everyone remember Hurricane Erin, right outside NYC the morning of 9/11?  No?
> 
> Starting at bottom page 395, WHERE DID THE TOWERS GO?  by Dr. Judy Wood.  (Each statement in the following has citations I have left out for brevity, but which can be accessed in the actual textbook):
> 
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 29, 2011)

daws101 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Their 1400+ architects and engineers are too busy for such nonsense. Why should they spend their time proving they are right?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Vendeavor said:
> ...


we did use it again, you saw what it did to that giant diseptacon on the pyramid in transformers 2...


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


you'd think that since most of them are unemployed right now ,they'd have plenty of spare time to work on it!


----------



## Disenchanted61 (Aug 29, 2011)

daws101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Its been ten years and you have yet to provide a single piece of evidence supporting your ridiculous theories
> ...


 " Conspiracy theory " is often misused to discredit the fact's being 
presented on a given event, or plans for " social engineering." I always advise other's to research data and/or event's that leed up the current socio-economic condition's of interest to them, or keep their opinion's to themselve's.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2011)

Disenchanted61 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


isn't that LEAD?
you are (in this case)  mistaking or intentionally misrepresenting the word FACT FOR THE WORD MYTH OR the phrase "making shit up!


----------



## signelect (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont get any of this


----------



## eots (Sep 1, 2011)

signelect said:


> I dont get any of this



these patriots can explain it to you

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## daws101 (Sep 1, 2011)

eots said:


> signelect said:
> 
> 
> > I dont get any of this
> ...


that should read: these assholes usurping the word"patriots" would like you to believe a fictional account of the events of 9/11.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 1, 2011)

eots said:


> signelect said:
> 
> 
> > I dont get any of this
> ...


After 10 years, all you can come up with is the same tired, worn out BS.

What's next, another demonstration using office supplies and cardboard boxes again, to show how seven fell?

Seriously, do you not understand just how ridiculous you fools make yourselves look?

It's friggin' comical.


----------



## Afanasy (Sep 1, 2011)

Ten years after 911 and I have yet to hear a theory that makes sense.  The official story is a preposterous conspiracy theory that disagrees with portions of the evidence.  All other theories I've heard have holes as well.  It sure would have been nice if we had done the normal, usual, procedural investigation right after 911.  We might have been able to figure it out.  Now, we are left not knowing what happened on one of the most significant days in our nation's history.

And if you're going to disagree, let's have more than vitriolic attack please.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 1, 2011)

Afanasy said:


> Ten years after 911 and I have yet to hear a theory that makes sense.  The official story is a preposterous conspiracy theory that disagrees with portions of the evidence.  All other theories I've heard have holes as well.  It sure would have been nice if we had done the normal, usual, procedural investigation right after 911.  We might have been able to figure it out.  Now, we are left not knowing what happened on one of the most significant days in our nation's history.
> 
> And if you're going to disagree, let's have more than vitriolic attack please.


It's pretty damn obvious what happened. No further investigations are needed, and it's time to let the victims rest in peace. And for the troofer idiots to stop spitting on all those who died, and those who continue to fight an enemy that craves to kill us all.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 1, 2011)

Afanasy said:


> Ten years after 911 and I have yet to hear a theory that makes sense.  *The official story is a preposterous conspiracy theory that disagrees with portions of the evidence. * All other theories I've heard have holes as well.  It sure would have been nice if we had done the normal, usual, procedural investigation right after 911.  We might have been able to figure it out.  Now, we are left not knowing what happened on one of the most significant days in our nation's history.
> 
> And if you're going to disagree, let's have more than vitriolic attack please.




Please expand on the bold sentence and I will be happy to explain the facts to you.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Afanasy said:


> Ten years after 911 and I have yet to hear a theory that makes sense.  The official story is a preposterous conspiracy theory that disagrees with portions of the evidence.  All other theories I've heard have holes as well.  It sure would have been nice if we had done the normal, usual, procedural investigation right after 911.  We might have been able to figure it out.  Now, we are left not knowing what happened on one of the most significant days in our nation's history.
> 
> And if you're going to disagree, let's have more than vitriolic attack please.


 hey AFANTASY,  it's all a fantasy...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Afanasy said:
> 
> 
> > Ten years after 911 and I have yet to hear a theory that makes sense.  *The official story is a preposterous conspiracy theory that disagrees with portions of the evidence. * All other theories I've heard have holes as well.  It sure would have been nice if we had done the normal, usual, procedural investigation right after 911.  We might have been able to figure it out.  Now, we are left not knowing what happened on one of the most significant days in our nation's history.
> ...


yes please!!


----------



## eots (Sep 1, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > signelect said:
> ...



you offer nothing...you are not even well versed in the official story you blindly claim to support


----------



## eots (Sep 1, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > signelect said:
> ...



so you take issue with the exemplary service of these high level military experts ?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 1, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Well, yes!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 1, 2011)

eots said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 1, 2011)

Afanasy said:


> The official story is a preposterous conspiracy theory that disagrees with portions of the evidence.
> 
> you hit the nail right on the head there.Thats all the government explanation is. a THEORY with no evidence or facts to back it up.the OCTA'S-official conspiracy theory apologists here were all asleep during junior high science classes cause if they werent,they would realise that to accept the 9/11 coverup commissions explanation on the towers,you got to conclude that the laws of physics scientists have gone by for thousands of year no longer applies anymore.


----------



## rdean (Sep 1, 2011)

They became the TeaBirthers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 1, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Afanasy said:
> 
> 
> > Ten years after 911 and I have yet to hear a theory that makes sense.  The official story is a preposterous conspiracy theory that disagrees with portions of the evidence.  All other theories I've heard have holes as well.  It sure would have been nice if we had done the normal, usual, procedural investigation right after 911.  We might have been able to figure it out.  Now, we are left not knowing what happened on one of the most significant days in our nation's history.
> ...



its pretty obvious after 10 years you loyal Bush dupes are afraid of the truth and run away from facts and evidence when you know you cant refute them dodging them by trying to change the subject by asking questions that have nothing to do with the points brought up to you.The only no further investigation that is not needed is to try and determine if you OCTA trolls are idiots.thats plain and obvious to truthers.you Bush dupes are the fucking cowards spitting on the familys liar.you know it,I know it.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 1, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Afanasy said:
> 
> 
> > The official story is a preposterous conspiracy theory that disagrees with portions of the evidence.
> ...


----------



## eots (Sep 1, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



really  and what would that be ?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 2, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Exemplary service has nothing to do with their being abjectly wrong on the issue.


----------



## eots (Sep 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UHP8HSOOIk&feature=feedu]911 WTC 86th Floor Survivor - Low Level Blast And Escape Out Of The Subway. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rationalist1016 (Sep 2, 2011)

eots said:


> 911 WTC 86th Floor Survivor - Low Level Blast And Escape Out Of The Subway. - YouTube



And.............what is that video supposed to be proving???
And how is that related to military servicemen and their opinion on 9/11?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 2, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Any one of them that believes there was a silent and secret controlled demolition. By the way I read some of the statements on your link...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 2, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Afanasy said:
> ...


How about throwing up cardboard box dude, and office supply boy?

I need a good laugh this morning from you fools.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 2, 2011)

Check this moron out. He thinks the only things that burned in the WTC were newspapers, magazines and artificial fire logs. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WLitXT4yHQ]9/11 Experiments: Does steel weaken much under fire? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 2, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Check this moron out. He thinks the only things that burned in the WTC were newspapers, magazines and artificial fire logs.
> 
> 9/11 Experiments: Does steel weaken much under fire? - YouTube


LMAO!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 2, 2011)

Then there's this chuckleputz that thinks the towers were made of eggs. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZMcJnq6zh4]9/11 Experiment: Egg Drop, Equal Collision disproves Bazant&#39;s "Pile Driver" Theory - YouTube[/ame]

But I'll give him this. He is wearing a very nice bathrobe.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 2, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Then there's this chuckleputz that thinks the towers were made of eggs.
> 
> 9/11 Experiment: Egg Drop, Equal Collision disproves Bazant's "Pile Driver" Theory - YouTube
> 
> But I'll give him this. He is wearing a very nice bathrobe.




Friggin' troofers are such douchebags!


----------



## Rationalist1016 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Check this moron out. He thinks the only things that burned in the WTC were newspapers, magazines and artificial fire logs.
> 
> 9/11 Experiments: Does steel weaken much under fire? - YouTube



LOL!
Your right, that was a POWERFULLY STUPID experiment!
WOW............apparently a residential fireplace holds the answers to 9/11!!  Who knew! 
That goes to show how desperate some people are to "prove" their theory is correct.


----------



## rdean (Sep 2, 2011)

The only conspiracy that makes any sense is that Republicans let Bin Laden go so they could trick America into invading Iraq to get their oil.

Only China now has the oil and Iraq is close friends with Iran.  Republican policies in this country aren't doing much better.  They should try doing something good for the country instead of tearing down the president and destroying the middle class.  I just wonder what it is they think they will end up with.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 2, 2011)

Lets not forget this classic "evidence" from the twoofer loons!

And they just scratch their heads, wondering why nobody in their right minds takes 'em seriously.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFVoencqfZw]AE911TRUTH PLAYSCHOOL WITH RICHARD GAGE. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 2, 2011)

Check out these loons, particularly the wench in part 3.

Stupid friggin' dumbasses!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MSIkH2e28c]9/11 Truth Protestors get PWNED by Opie & Anthony Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLleIgJuvO8[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Eur0b73pk]9/11 Truth Protestors get PWNED by Opie & Anthony Part 3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos (Sep 2, 2011)

*Anti-Defamation League: Speaking the truth about 9/11 is anti-Semitic *



> Being labeled an "anti-Semite" is an honor these days.  All it means is someone who is against the Jewish criminal gang that dominates the global power structure.  In our Orwellian world, "anti-Semite" and "American patriot" are actually synonymous.  Simply accurately describing the most influential faction of the crime gang that sits atop the global power structure, which controls the United States government, media, and banking system, is anti-Semitic according to a lot of people, and that's fine with me.  We need to continue to point out that these are the same people who did 9/11, and if that's anti-Semitic, so be it.
> 
> Stating these obvious facts is not the most politically correct thing to do, but it needs to be said if we are ever going to regain control of our country and our future.  I get e-mail updates from the Anti-Defamation League, and in the latest e-mail I came across this article entitled, "Decade of Deceit: Anti-Semitic 9/11 Conspiracy Theories 10 Years Later."
> 
> Being the raging anti-Semite that I am, I was really interested in this article.  In the introduction, the ADL laments the fact that people actually know who pulled off the FALSE FLAG/INSIDE JOB on 9/11:


Mr. Friend's Blog: Anti-Defamation League: Speaking the truth about 9/11 is anti-Semitic


*Israel did 9/11, ALL THE PROOF YOU NEED*
The 800 Pound Gorilla - Israel did 9/11


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 2, 2011)

And as everyone knows, a kerosene fire will not melt chicken wire.


----------



## eots (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 2, 2011)

eots said:


> Fire Weakens Steel but not Woman Waving in WTC North Tower - YouTube



Which shows you have no idea about the chimney (or stack) effect.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 2, 2011)

Kinda funny but, Nat Geo is having a documentary on the twoofers right now......Everything they put up is being fully debunked....It's friggin' hilarious.

Thermite?...Debunked.
Super Thermite?.....Debunked.
Missile into Pentagon?....Debunked.
WTC 7?............Debunked.
Evidence of controlled demolitions?.....Debunked.
No Plane crashing in Shanksville?......Debunked.
And on and on and on.

And of course, Gage and a few other twoofer "experts" are spittin' and sputterin' along with complete BS, even as the true evidence is thrown straight in their faces.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 2, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Kinda funny but, Nat Geo is having a documentary on the twoofers right now......Everything they put up is being fully debunked....It's friggin' hilarious.
> 
> Thermite?...Debunked.
> Super Thermite?.....Debunked.
> ...



Have they said anything about the missile pod under the wing of flight 175? You know, the plane that was never designed with hard points to carry missiles. And also the missiles were invisible because the pilot didn't see it on his walk-around, and the fuelers, baggage handlers, and ground staff didn't see either.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 3, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda funny but, Nat Geo is having a documentary on the twoofers right now......Everything they put up is being fully debunked....It's friggin' hilarious.
> ...


I missed the first half hour. It was a two hour special. They probably covered it in the first half. It just now ended.

It was just one debunk after another.....The most interesting was the thermite and controlled demolition aspect. and of course the steel beam theories.....All of 'em debunked.

Funniest thing, after listening to this one twoofer expert going on about how regular Thermite would have been enough to cut beams very quickly, Nat geo's experts made a point about regular 4th of July sparklers, which are thermite, and never seem to melt through or even distort the lil' metal rods the thermite is attached too. I laughed my ass off.....Of course, then they went out and tried to cut through a steel beam, far smaller then what was at WTC, with over 150 lbs of thermite......NOTHING!...That sucker burned and burned, and didn't do jack shit to the lil' beam.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 3, 2011)

175 pounds of thermite can't burn through a thin steel beam, but a thin layer of painted on thermite can cut through the massive core columns of the WTC? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhMBjxyH9eg]What National Geographic has to say about thermite and 9/11/2001 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



9/11: Science and Conspiracy
Next Airing Fri Sep 9 4P


Read more: 9/11: Science and Conspiracy | National Geographic Channel


----------



## Mr.Nick (Sep 3, 2011)

I love the theory that the planes were really just "decoys" and that some unknown people flew the planes into the WTC..

Oh and then you have those that believe it was all just a hologram...

Of course the majority of those who believe this bullshit are in their teens or early 20's and didn't even see the event unfold.

Hell, I saw the second plane hit on live television.... Thats right - I saw a passenger airplane fly into a tower with my own two eyes and it wasn't a fucking hologram....

Quite frankly that day was surreal, it was almost like a movie... At one point there was thought to me as many as a dozen hijacked jets in the air at one point..... Hell they even closed the local mall (where I had a job interview that day) out of precaution.....


----------



## Mr.Nick (Sep 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Check out these loons, particularly the wench in part 3.
> 
> Stupid friggin' dumbasses!
> 9/11 Truth Protestors get PWNED by Opie & Anthony Part 1 - YouTube
> ...



Ha... Some of that shit is something out of a Kevin Smith movie.

Oh and one point that was never made was what happened to all the missing people that were aboard those planes who are obviously missing and whom allegedly didn't make those "fake" phone calls? are they being held at Area 51 with the aliens or did the men in black just wall them?

I mean there are only about 600 missing people....

Oh and not one person involved in any of this has come out to say they were involved in this mass conspiracy which would have taken thousands to pull off..

Not one person out of the thousands who feel remorse?


----------



## Mr.Nick (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh and this plan was all concocted by Bush???

The guy was only in office for less than a year when this shit happened so tell me how does he concoct such a plan, not to mention the same idiots that claim he did this paint him as a stupid person...

A conspiracy of this magnitude would only take years to concoct...

Not to mention many truthers conspiracies contradict one another....


----------



## psikeyhackr (Sep 3, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Afanasy said:
> 
> 
> > The official story is a preposterous conspiracy theory that disagrees with portions of the evidence.
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 3, 2011)

Jos said:


> *Anti-Defamation League: Speaking the truth about 9/11 is anti-Semitic *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The loyal Bush dupes of course wont read that link just like they wont take me up on the challenge to read DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the offical conspiracy theory or  read anything here that doesnt go along with their version of events. this video is another video the Bush dupes wont look at since it exposed the mossad connection.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a pic of Bush,Cheney and Rumsfield all laughing at the official conspiracy theory apologists saying too themselves-Jet fuel,thats a good one.Those stuipd american sheeps bought it hook,line,and sinker.http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...straw-men-and-shills-concerning-9-11-a-4.html

as this pic shows,they are laughing their asses off at them knowing these Bush dupes slept through junior high science classes.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> I love the theory that the planes were really just "decoys" and that some unknown people flew the planes into the WTC..
> 
> Oh and then you have those that believe it was all just a hologram...
> 
> ...


I'll never forget that day.......we were prepping that morning for lunch service, and were listening to Mark and Brian on the radio. Those two dudes are nuts, and then all of a sudden they got serious real quick, and started explaining what was going on. At first, like many, we just figured it was an accident. I went downstairs into my office, and turned on the TV, 5 minutes later that second plane appeared briefly and then, WHAM.......I was shocked. All of a sudden all the phones started ringing in the restaurant, family members calling their significant others. My wife called, she works in the Downtown L.A. criminal courts building, and said they were evacuating. I told her just to come home. I went upstairs and told my employees to pack it up, we're going home for the day....I picked up my twin daughters who were a lil' over a year old from the baby sitters, and went home and spent the day watching everything.......Surreal doesn't even explain it.

It's was like going through all the emotions....First shock, then sadness, then incredibly pissed off by the time the night was over.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr.Nick said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Check out these loons, particularly the wench in part 3.
> ...


These twoofers are just clowns. Pure and simple, friggin' whackjobs.

And yes, not one person has come forward. Not one missing victim, not one of the thousands who would have had to have been involved in the conspiracy, particularly in the military. These clowns are trying to say that all those military members who would have been involed, would just sit back and let it happen........BULLSHIT!

And lets not even get into the amount of money one could make by exposing such a conspiracy.

Bottom line, the only conspiracy commited that day was between all those who pulled off the attack, PERIOD!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 3, 2011)

And the Israeli links have been debunked a million times..  Still funny........ I see Jos's link still claims that  Daniels Lewin started the hijacking of flight 11 with a gun.... So funny...


----------



## eots (Sep 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvk6jMQnIZg&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL80D512E91C30B11B]Part 1 of 4 - Israel spies on U.S.A and the 9-11 connection - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Nick (Sep 3, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> This is a pic of Bush,Cheney and Rumsfield all laughing at the official conspiracy theory apologists saying too themselves-Jet fuel,thats a good one.Those stuipd american sheeps bought it hook,line,and sinker.http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...straw-men-and-shills-concerning-9-11-a-4.html
> 
> as this pic shows,they are laughing their asses off at them knowing these Bush dupes slept through junior high science classes.



GW laughing at your pic...

Yea that proves a lot - it proves you're a stupid person.......


----------



## Mr.Nick (Sep 3, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



At least with Roswell dozens of people involved in the incident came forward claiming what crashed in Roswell was certainly not a "weather balloon."

These clowns cant even provide that.....


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJsEGgc5L2c&feature=feedlik]Larry Silverstein no response to WTC 7 lies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> Larry Silverstein no response to WTC 7 lies - YouTube



Got any audio recordings of the explosions that brought down WTC7?


I didn't think so.................


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe seismograph recordings?

None of those either?

So, still no evidence after 10 years?


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> Part 1 of 4 - Israel spies on U.S.A and the 9-11 connection - YouTube


You're as bad as your hero Alex Jones. He bitches EVERYDAY about the MSM but will use them as "proof" that what he is saying is true. You bitch about Fox News and then use them as "proof" of your allegations. You people are hilarious.


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Larry Silverstein no response to WTC 7 lies - YouTube
> ...



Ollie like to pose question then answer them himself...much like talking to oneself
like those crazy people you see downtown


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You mean these people?





I wonder if those idiots in uniform were ever charged?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Seems that the dude in the BDU's is out of uniform.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

Fucking hilarious. Eots gives me neg rep for stating the obvious in my last post.Thanks, Eots for proving that you're not near as smart as you tell everyone you are. Keep it up and you'll reach your butt buddy Rimjob in no time.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

In 2001, a Fox News report by Carl Cameron laid out the Israeli spy scenario, however, the story was short-lived, and Shea was told by a representative at the news organization that there was outside pressure to kill the story.

9-11 Attacks: The Five Dancing Israelis Arrested on 9-11

Fox News broadcasts a remarkable series about the Israeli "art student" spy ring. The report mentions that at least 60 more Israelis have been detained or arrested since 9/11.

    "There is no indication that the Israelis were involved in the 9/11 attacks, but investigators suspect that the Israelis may have gathered intelligence about the attacks in advance, and not shared it."

When a government source is asked if the Israeli spies knew about the 9/11 attacks before they happened, he responds,

    "The principal question is 'how could they have not known?'"

    "Investigators within the DEA, INS and FBI have all told Fox News that to pursue or even suggest Israeli spying... is considered career suicide."

A highly placed investigator says there are 'tie- ins' between the spy ring and 9/11. But when asked for details, he flatly refuses to describe them, saying,

    "evidence linking these Israelis to 9-11 is classified. I cannot tell you about evidence that has been gathered. It's classified information."

December 16, 2001

Fox News removes its series on the "art student" spy ring (see December 12-15, 2001) from its website after only two days, in response to pressure from the Jewish Institute for National Security Affairs (JINSA), the Anti-Defamation League (ADL), the Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America (CAMERA) and others.

(see for instance, [CAMERA, 12/12/01, CAMERA, 12/13/01]).



CAMERA for instance, suggests the reporter "has something, personally, about Israel... Maybe he's very sympathetic to the Arab side."

[Salon, 5/7/02]



The head of the ADL calls the report "sinister dangerous innuendo which fuels anti-Semitism."

[Forward, 12/21/01]



Yet there doesn't appear to be any substance to these personal attacks (and Forward later reverses its stance on the spy ring.

[Forward, 3/15/02]).



Fox News also never makes a formal repudiation or correction about the series. The contents of the series continues to be mostly ignored by the mainstream media, but it makes a big impact inside the US government. For instance, an internal DEA communiqué from December 18 mentions the Fox report by name, and warns of security breaches in telecommunications as described in the Fox report.

[Salon, 5/7/02]

The 14 Israeli 'Art Students' Were Inside The WTC Towers Camping With Construction Passes

There's a lot that people have overlooked, and just dismiss away as insignificant because their government tells them to.
Fact is that 19 Saudis could not have had the incredible luck they did on 9-11, to cause the destruction of 3 skyscrapers, with 2 planes, on the same day as massive military drills.
There is much that has not been explained, and don't make sense, or is just too incredibly coincidental to simply dismiss and trust a corrupt, lying, deceiving US government, and politicians.

Some of you may enjoy being led around by the nose and told what to believe, despite it not making sense, but there are those of us that don't. 
This nation has been infiltrated by powerful lobbying forces with vast amounts of money and resources, and who do not have the best interests of the American people, or the country as a whole as their first priority.
Wake the fuck up, and at least have the courage to acknowledge what is so very obvious to millions of others, that at the very least, there are many unanswered questions and discrepancies about 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is what the *TRUTHERS*_(keep away from small children or pets)_ have been reduced to.




> So that leaves me with the choice of believing in no-planes (for which there is ample evidence it must be said) and looking at the possibility that *the columns in the impact area were replaced with something much weaker than steel* to facilitate the entrance of the aircraft into the building in the manner we saw.



This clown from another board thinks that not only were explosives hidden inside the towers without anyone seeing them, but the "perps" also managed to replace the exterior columns in broad daylight without being seen.

One would think at least one of the workers in that office would question why the entire outer wall was gone. I know the wind blowing the papers off my desk would piss me off enough to complain.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice, take some way out strawman theory that is easily debunked and claim some sort of victory.
Instead why not try to address the many other abnormalities about 9-11?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh, and check this dink out. In his world, the floors of WTC1 & WTC2 extended out past the perimeter columns.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caATBZEKL4c]Gravitational Collapse onto Cumulative Supports - YouTube[/ame]

I guess he probably didn't want to show the "test' where he glued the washers inside the circular pieces of paper to more accurately represent the structure of the towers.

Or he wasn't smart enough to set it up that way in the first place.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Nice, take some way out strawman theory that is easily debunked and claim some sort of victory.
> Instead why not try to address the many other abnormalities about 9-11?



You don't understand. That goofy theory was posted today.

This is what he believes right now.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oh, and check this dink out. In his world, the floors of WTC1 & WTC2 extended out past the perimeter columns.
> 
> Gravitational Collapse onto Cumulative Supports - YouTube
> 
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok Twoofer's, you've convinced me after 10 years!

Yep, it was da' Joooooooooooo's and da' Boooooooooooosh, using holograms, missiles, and controlled demolition!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> In 2001, a Fox News report by Carl Cameron laid out the Israeli spy scenario, however, the story was short-lived, and Shea was told by a representative at the news organization that there was outside pressure to kill the story.
> 
> 9-11 Attacks: The Five Dancing Israelis Arrested on 9-11
> 
> ...



Please tell me we don't have to go through this Israeli thing again........


----------



## elvis (Sep 4, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Ok Twoofer's, you've convinced me after 10 years!
> 
> Yep, it was da' Joooooooooooo's and da' Boooooooooooosh, using holograms, missiles, and controlled demolition!



You know, when people say the jews were responsible, it sounds a lot like the claims in Mein Kampf regarding World War I.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Nice, take some way out strawman theory that is easily debunked and claim some sort of victory.
> Instead why not try to address the many other abnormalities about 9-11?


Eots uses this approach all of the time? Why? Is it copyrighted?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > In 2001, a Fox News report by Carl Cameron laid out the Israeli spy scenario, however, the story was short-lived, and Shea was told by a representative at the news organization that there was outside pressure to kill the story.
> ...



Facts get in the way for you Ollie? Do you fly the Israeli flag also?
Half the SOBs in the Bush administration, were Israeli loyalists, and almost all the writers and signatories of the PNAC were as well.
Why don't you try to stand up for the American people, instead of kissing ass to a foreign state, or supporting the scum in OUR government who do?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



No Dumbass I do not fly any other countries flag. Did your mommie drop you on your head a few times?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Here is what the *TRUTHERS*_(keep away from small children or pets)_ have been reduced to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh holy crap, the imbecile just got more retarded. 

Just look at how he says the column replacement could have been done.



> They could have cut the original columns out in smaller sections and sent the pieces down in the freight elevators. The much lighter replacement columns could have then been mounted in sections in the place of the original steel columns. It would have been pretty easy to do.



I can hear it now. "Please stand aside, sir, we have to get these lighter columns in place before it gets dark".


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


Paranoid and delusional much, dude?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what the *TRUTHERS*_(keep away from small children or pets)_ have been reduced to.
> ...


Christ, these people are *FUCKIN' NUTS!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



This ass gets funnier and funnier every time I go back there. Here is his latest tome of knowledge.



> You may have covered this already but some people think that the flashes were 'matches' to make sure that the photogenic fireball would actually ignite and not turn into a damp squib. That would leave the watching live world audience much less impressed than they might have been. Not enough 'shock and awe'.
> 
> If so it means that the planes hit with pinpoint accuracy which in turn could mean that the perimeter columns in the impact area had been replaced with something that looked like steel but was not.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

And this imbecile responded to him.



> Did i know how thick it was? I had a general idea yes, and I knew how they got less thick on the way up. You forgot the part about the Bofors 40mm gun



He thinks the 767 had cannons mounted on it to shoot out the fake perimeter columns.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


Unbelievable......And these twoofer loons just eat it up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

But one of the Twoofers did manage to get on "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

You know, if you gave 100 Hollywood writers a million dollars each, even they couldn't come up with this shit...



> That means that approximately nine floors just VANISHED.  They didn't gradually buckle, melt, shift, topple, or shake. ALL of the core columns, as well as the steel-reinforced concrete, just VANISHED.



Someone needs to get out of Grandma's basement.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



once again eots presents fiction as fact.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Kinda funny but, Nat Geo is having a documentary on the twoofers right now......Everything they put up is being fully debunked....It's friggin' hilarious.
> 
> Thermite?...Debunked.
> Super Thermite?.....Debunked.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR30IhksVVk]National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4DlUujWGwo]National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGsOkT__M7Y]National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 3 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q5S0ehGhR4]National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 4 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkODHlDQpeU]National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 5 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypl6mhb0-4U]National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 6 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CLCwkcHdmw]National Geographic Science & Conpsiracy Part 7 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8LdG3qmMj8]National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 8 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24opyHy2dSM]National Geographic Science & Technology Part 9 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y87rVK4xX8]National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 10 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> In 2001, a Fox News report by Carl Cameron laid out the Israeli spy scenario, however, the story was short-lived, and Shea was told by a representative at the news organization that there was outside pressure to kill the story.
> 
> 9-11 Attacks: The Five Dancing Israelis Arrested on 9-11
> 
> ...


 is it just me or are these twoofers doing the famous twoofer two step by introducing the the Israel gambit to hide (from them selves) the fact that they're getting their collective ass handed to them?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 No! NUMEROUS TIMES!


----------



## eots (Sep 6, 2011)

daws101 said:


> National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 8 - YouTube
> 
> National Geographic Science & Technology Part 9 - YouTube
> 
> National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 10 - YouTube



ya we all saw the national geo hit piece...and we all read  popular mechanics..I
found it very interesting they had no interest of speaking to any of these fellows
Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 8 - YouTube
> ...



Nt Geo and Popular Mechanics have turned out to be laughing stocks, and are primarily saying they debunk old strawman theories, and these clowns claim some sort of victory for that? 

What they don't want to understand, or even think about is the things like fall times of the wtc and building 7,  the conservation of momentum, and NEWTONS LAWS,  NIST and Nat Geo and the other BS they feed to the brain dead masses like themselves, do not address the real concerns and calculations. They simply attack strawman delusional theories.

No mention of 3 massive skyscrapers falling into a pile of dust and rubble, in 10 secs (according to the 9-11 omission report you all swear is so accurate) while falling through the path of most resistance,  no mention of WHY the lower structures provided minimal or no resistance etc..Why heat dissipation wasn't taken into account, when discussing fire temps or symetrical straight down collapses, and of course the whole "internal collapse" BS of wtc 7, and the faulty science and BS (secret) computer simulations.

Some people are just fucking bone heads when it comes to the real issues, and since they can't engage in objective debate they resort to "authority" and yellow journalism rags like NG and PS, to help back up their delusional fantasy ( yeah your government loves you) who don't even take into account that the independent scientists actually are talking about Nano thermitic material, and not match sticks.. or thousands of lbs. of thermite..Fucking idiots....Or the uniform acceleration speeds of the roof lines etc..

It's a joke what they present to these idiots, but they need to be "comforted" by their handlers, and "reassured that 19 Arabs with box cutters devised the whole plan, and the cell phone call technology really was there (NOT) in 2001 so as to extract the BS emotional response from these fucking stupid twats..

How'd those passports manage to fall from the terrorists pockets, out of the plane, out of the building, through the massive fireball, and float down to the sidewalk again?? 
Some dumbfucks will believe anything so as to avoid facing the truth..that is we were all fucking lied to, and your Uncle Sam is a fucking murderer.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



No, not like you delusional idiots who actually think Al- CIA-DUH is going to get you unless you submit to let yourself and your women to get poked and prodded where ever they see fit to do so.

Dumbasses like you are all for the state telling you what to do, and when to do it so the big bad terrorists don't take your freedoms LOL!

Do you feel all safe and loved when the state tells you they are only "protecting" you??


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > In 2001, a Fox News report by Carl Cameron laid out the Israeli spy scenario, however, the story was short-lived, and Shea was told by a representative at the news organization that there was outside pressure to kill the story.
> ...



Dream on shithead, your NIST and the rest of the lying scum, are the ones who run away from real questions, and that is what you call handing someone their asses? 
3 buildings,  2 planes,10 secs, uniform acceleration, and you dumbfucks see nothing wrong with that concocted fairy tale? Resume your head up your ass position Dawgshit101, hows Patriot9-11 doing these days? Fucking sock..


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Besides providing the link to this mysterious 10 seconds, Why don't you tell us how it really happened. In your own words.......


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 8 - YouTube
> ...


they had no interest because bullshit gets stale very fast....and who the fuck is "we"


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


just as I said throwing tantrums when their ass is handed to them oh and btw


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Still refuse to do your own research Ollie?? It's in your beloved 9-11 Ommission Report. And NIST was charged with explaining what happened, as well as the 9-11 Omission Report, which have been scrutinized and dismissed as not plausible numerous times, even by their own members.
So how is it possible for the massive buildings to NOT provide any resistance, and fall in such short times? Can you site where NIST explains the reasons for NO RESISTANCE?
How about explaining the miraculous passports...what a lucky break that was huh?
Oh and how about the flight school rejects achieving a 75% success rate on their targets...on the same day the military drills were taking place?? It's a wonder these guys didn't win the lottery every day!!

But I guess we can just chalk it up to extreme LUCK, and or prayers answered from Allah...Must have been a bunch of lucky telephone connections on the doomed flights as well....

If you all can't realize just how much BS you been fed, you're fucking hopeless.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Just as I expected from a dumbshit like you.. All BS and no substance to back up your fantasy claims. 9-11 was the biggest bunch of BS perpetrated on the nation, and you come here to the conspiracy section, to make fun of people who have facts, and all you have are your stupid retorts and photo bucket funnies....Ha!
Dawgshit101 makes funnies...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


what's funny is YOU claiming to have FACTS.when your whole twoofer world is a paranoid fantasy...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Give me a fucking break. I asked for your 10 second quote because there is no such report.
Where did NIST report zero resistance? Are you still trying to make people believe that the WTC 7 facade = the entire building for 2.25 seconds?

Even a flight school reject can crash.........DUH

Oh and since you haven't a clue, the Military has exercises going on every day. Yes Every single day.

And no I cannot explain the surviving passport. Shit happens. But then you can't explain how the buildings were wired......Or how so many can be kept quiet about their roll in the demolitions or the coverup when our government can't keep a wire tap secret.

Common sense, I've got it.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


Well cocksucker, after reading your last half dozen posts I figure there are only two scenarios in your pathetic life. Either you don't fly anymore or the TSA has their hand up your ass so far you've given up on women.

Here's what's wrong with you idiots. You called us brainwashed (I hate this word. All you cocksuckers use it) SHEEPLE yet almost every post you make has all of the truthers bullshit buzz words. Free fall, resistance, NEVER happened. When you assholes can compare the WTC to ANY OTHER steel framed building BUILT LIKE THE WTC plus have commercial jumbo jets flown into them then I will listen to your "never happened" bullshit. Until then, go fuck yourself. COMPARE!!!!!! Look it up and get back to us, shit for brains.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


You and your fellow loony Slapdicks have had ten years......Why can't you just lay out what happened?

Come on lunatic, lay it out!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


All the so-called FACTS you morons put up have all beeen thoroughly debunked, REPEATEDLY.

Do you loons have any other horses to bring to this rodeo?.......'cause so far, all your horses seem to come up lame.

Ya' got anymore junk architects and so-called "experts" playing with cardboard boxes, In/out file holders, chicken wire, and whatnot to prove your lunacy?


----------



## eots (Sep 7, 2011)

> Even a flight school reject can crash.........DUH
> 
> 
> Common sense, I've got it.



this statement proves you do not


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 7, 2011)

eots said:


> > Even a flight school reject can crash.........DUH
> >
> >
> > Common sense, I've got it.
> ...



Why eots I'll bet that even you can crash a jet liner that's already in the air.


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Sep 7, 2011)

Nat Geo debunked their arguments over the weekend.

They're all closet Democrats anyway, sore about Al Gore's loss to GWB, and this is their way of working out their frustrations. If invoking the "Sun rises in the West" argumentwould fit their cause, they would be using that too. Reality doesn't matter.
How can they keep skipping their Zyprexa doses continuously for ten years? Aren't their doctors watching them?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 7, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Wow you like the word 'cocksucker" Must be a personal favorite of yours as you've heard yourself being called one all your pathetic life.
Look bitch, your lunatic delusions of steel skyscrapers being destroyed in record time by 19 lucky Arabs with 2 planes has been shown to be pure and utter BS, by credible intellectuals.
The OCT has long been proven nearly impossible, as well as many of the events of that day.
You're too stupid to understand the highly impossible odds, or that NIST blames fire as the cause, and doesn't finish explaining things.

Even their tests and scientific data was fucked from the getgo, as you were at birth. How do you like being treated like a sorry little pussy when you fly, feel safer from AL-CIA-DUH after being groped you POS braindead bitch?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 7, 2011)

bitterlyclingin said:


> Nat Geo debunked their arguments over the weekend.
> 
> They're all closet Democrats anyway, sore about Al Gore's loss to GWB, and this is their way of working out their frustrations. If invoking the "Sun rises in the West" argumentwould fit their cause, they would be using that too. Reality doesn't matter.
> How can they keep skipping their Zyprexa doses continuously for ten years? Aren't their doctors watching them?



Nat Geo debunked strawman arguments, you don't know the issues.
BTW fuck the left/right political stances, and anybody still stuck in that paradigm.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 7, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...




Please expand and provide whatever proof you have for these accusations and statements............. Or STFU, you are slobbering all over yourself again....


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 7, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 8 - YouTube
> ...



Just as strange as you found it that people doing historically accurate fact finding on race relations did not talk to Charles Manson???

Just because a whacko or an extremist or some loony tunes weirdo has an opinion, does not mean it has to be taken seriously


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 7, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



God grief Ollie, how many times will you ask for proof of all of this? I have posted countless links, in the years we have debated this..don't you ever save anything?
I refer to the fire temps at the wtc7, the data they used for the computer simulation, and the testing they did for floor sagging, that didn't sag but a few inches, and then they exaggerated the sagging in their modeling. I'm away from my other puter, I'll try to post it later on, but really man, you should save stuff in a 9-11 favorites or something, or at least remember all the times it has been hashed around with you in the past.


----------



## eots (Sep 7, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



so you would consider these people in who served in some of the most sensitive areas in national security, many through multiple administrations
are all whacko and are to be compared to Charles Manson ????


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 7, 2011)

eots said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Sadly they don't have the capacity to take this into account. These aren't whackos or nutjobs, these are credible, and highly respected people. They just don't agree with the OCT or some of the posters on here who are OCT fanatics, so they resort to character defamation.
It's incredible how the lies and distortions they were told, by NIST and the gov. just do not matter to these idiots. The ability to stop their critical thinking and ignore things like this is a reason for a psych eval imo. Simply incredible.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 what nist reported as compared to what the twoofers wish nist had reported:In the draft WTC 7 report (released Aug. 21, 2008; available at WTC Disaster Study), NIST stated that the north face of the building descended 18 stories (the portion of the collapse visible in the video) in 5.4 seconds, based on video analysis of the building collapse. This time period is 40 percent longer than the 3.9 seconds this process would have taken if the north face of the building had descended solely under free fall conditions. During the public comment period on the draft report, NIST was asked to confirm this time difference and define the reasons for it in greater detail.

To further clarify the descent of the north face, NIST recorded the downward displacement of a point near the center of the roofline from first movement until the north face was no longer visible in the video. Numerical analyses were conducted to calculate the velocity and acceleration of the roofline point from the time-dependent displacement data. The instant at which vertical motion of the roofline first occurred was determined by tracking the numerical value of the brightness of a pixel (a single element in the video image) at the roofline. This pixel became brighter as the roofline began to descend because the color of the pixel started to change from that of the building façade to the lighter color of the sky.

The approach taken by NIST is summarized in Section 3.6 of the final summary report, NCSTAR 1A (released Nov. 20, 2008; available at WTC Disaster Study) and detailed in Section 12.5.3 of NIST NCSTAR 1-9 (available at WTC Disaster Study).

The analyses of the video (both the estimation of the instant the roofline began to descend and the calculated velocity and acceleration of a point on the roofline) revealed three distinct stages characterizing the 5.4 seconds of collapse:

Stage 1 (0 to 1.75 seconds): acceleration less than that of gravity (i.e., slower than free fall). 
Stage 2 (1.75 to 4.0 seconds): gravitational acceleration (free fall) 
Stage 3 (4.0 to 5.4 seconds): decreased acceleration, again less than that of gravity 

This analysis showed that the 40 percent longer descent timecompared to the 3.9 second free fall timewas due primarily to Stage 1, which corresponded to the buckling of the exterior columns in the lower stories of the north face. During Stage 2, the north face descended essentially in free fall, indicating negligible support from the structure below. This is consistent with the structural analysis model which showed the exterior columns buckling and losing their capacity to support the loads from the structure above. In Stage 3, the acceleration decreased as the upper portion of the north face encountered increased resistance from the collapsed structure and the debris pile below.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

eots said:


> > Even a flight school reject can crash.........DUH
> >
> >
> > Common sense, I've got it.
> ...


 laughable coming from the queen of no proof!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


 credibility .....what the fuck would you know about credibility..


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

eots said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 he just said as much....a little slow on the uptake are we?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 8, 2011)

daws101 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



    * That NIST fails to support its key assertion that "collapse initiation" _automatically_ leads to "global collapse".
    * That NIST uses the diversionary tactic of describing some events -- such as the airliner crashes -- in _great detail,_ while almost _completely avoiding_ the core question of what brought the Towers down.
    * That NIST's report is internally inconsistent, supposing that *steel columns were heated to temperatures hundreds of degrees in excess of the maximum temperatures indicated by its steel samples*.
    * That NIST fails to substantiate its implied claim that its *computer models predicted "collapse initiation*".
    * That NIST fails to even address most of the features of the _Towers' destruction that are apparently unique to controlled demolitions._

*If NIST's computer models really do show collapse initiation, why don't they disclose those models?

NIST's uses propaganda: the "massive damage caused by the large mass" of the plane is contrasted with the "light steel" of the building. In fact, the steel on a single floor of the tower weighed ten times as much as a 767.*

*NIST squirms away from the assertion that the 'collapses' of the Twin Towers were progressive collapses. It does this by describing the floor pancaking model (endorsed by earlier versions of the official story, such as FEMA, NOVA, and Eagar) as a progressive collapse, thereby implying that NIST's theory is not a progressive collapse theory.

However, regardless of whether one calls the total destruction of the Twin Towers progressive collapse or something else, it remains true that there is no historical or experimental basis for believing that collapse events near the tops of the towers could progress all the way down the towers' vertical axes to produce total collapses. Lacking such a basis, the core assumption of NIST's theory is unscientific. *

*NIST implies that the top-down order of destruction of the Twin Towers weighs against the controlled demolition theory. However, as part of a psychological operation, the controlled demolition of the Twin Towers would be designed to support a false narrative of events (that the plane crashes caused the collapses) so of course the events were engineered to have the destruction start around the crash zones.

While NIST cherry-picks a feature of the Towers' destructions that differs from conventional, bottom-up demolitions, it conveniently ignores numerous features that are apparently unique to demolitions, including:*

  * Rapid onset, accompanied by sounds of explosions
    * Radial symmetry about the building's vertical axis
    * Consistent pulverization of non-metallic materials
    * Total destruction of the building
*
NIST's mixing of the idea that "missiles were fired at or hit the towers" into its rebuttal of controlled demolition is gratuitous and seemingly designed to discredit the demolition thesis by associating it with nonsense. *

*Steel-framed high-rise buildings have been felled by severe earthquakes, and in those cases, the buildings were not pulverized and shredded, as the World Trade Center was, but were toppled.

The exact combination of impact-induced structural damage and fire damage was unprecedented, but in some of the examples of fires in steel-framed high-rise buildings the fires were much stronger and long-lasting than in the three WTC towers, and yet didn't even produce serious structural damage in the buildings. Since NIST's theory of the demise of the Twin Towers is essentially a fire theory, the lack of a single example of fire-induced total collapse of a steel-framed building presents a problem for that theory.*

*The piston theory that NIST advances implies acceptance of the floor pancaking scenario, since the dust jets emerge from parts of the tower whose perimeter walls are still intact. Thus NIST contradicts its own theory, which explicitly rejects the floor pancaking scenario. *

There's more to it then the BS strawman arguments that lots of you OCt apologists like to easily knock down. You probably wont read it but here are the points that argue against the 

NIST's World Trade Center FAQ
A Reply to the National Institute for Standards and Technology's
Answers to Frequently Asked Questions 

NIST's FAQ on the World Trade Center


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 8, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



More then you fuck ball, I didn't get banned and come back as a pussy ass sock puppet.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 8, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


wow the paranoia is strong with this one...so in your delusional state you believe that I got banned from this site (what was my avatar and title?) and came back ?ahhh....I didn't  even know this site existed till July (two months ago) you said what again about credibility...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2011)

Well truthers....today's your big day

I expect to see tens of thousands of angry truthers on the streets of New York and Washington today. This is your last opportunity to show your clout on a major stage

It should not be hard for you to rally thousands of people who believe the same as you. After all, you have had ten years to gather evidence supporting your theories and convince people of your cause

Ask yourself who wouldn't take to the street when they realized that our very own government engaged in an attack that killed three thousand Americans. Who wouldnt rally in outrage that someone in our government pushed a button to destroy the towers?  Who wouldnt scream in outrage that a government agent flew a missile into the Pentagon?

We need all our Truthers out in the streets demanding that the passengers on those flights be freed from captivity. Especially those on the plane that didn't crash in Shanksville

I'm going to turn on my TV now.....can't wait to see all the people protesting our governments involvement in 9-11


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



Eots.........


What the hell are you doing here?


You should be out protesting your outrage over the 9-11 coverup

I'm starting to question your sincerity pal


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 11, 2011)

Currently listening to the reading of the names of those who were lost ten years ago today...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Currently listening to the reading of the names of those who were lost ten years ago today...


I'm watching the replay of NBC's coverage from that day.

Sad watching that second plane ram full speed into the corner of the tower, and then watching the floors above it fall towards that corner when the first collapse began.......Once again, freefall straight down thoroughly debunked.

Sad day today.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok truthers....what happened?


Where is all the outrage?  If I had spent the last ten years convinced that someone in my government had pushed a button and killed three thousand people in a pre planned controlled demo, I would be out in the street screaming my outrage and demanding justice

It seems the best truthers can do is post YouTube videos and bogus scientific studies

Are you guys really that shallow?  Or is this just a scam?


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



Eots....how big a pussy are you?

Where is your outrage?  Don't you care?

Your government planned an executed an attack on the US and exploded buildings with innocent civilians inside and the best you can do is cut and paste truther links?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 11, 2011)

Unless you live in NYC and even vaguely understand what it is like to live in real high alert and have your city shutdown. STFU.

I just got back from the area. Cops/military everywhere. Places shutdown. 

Police state.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 11, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Unless you live in NYC and even vaguely understand what it is like to live in real high alert and have your city shutdown. STFU.
> 
> I just got back from the area. Cops/military everywhere. Places shutdown.
> 
> Police state.



Fuck you. Police state? You haven't a fucking clue.................


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Ok truthers....what happened?
> 
> 
> Where is all the outrage?  If I had spent the last ten years convinced that someone in my government had pushed a button and killed three thousand people in a pre planned controlled demo, I would be out in the street screaming my outrage and demanding justice
> ...



where would you do this screaming ...in the free speech zone ?....certainly not ground zero first responders are not even welcome there..the Jefferson memorial ?...no

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWeF6lwg4aY]RT's Adam Kokesh brutally arrested for dancing at Jefferson Memorial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ok truthers....what happened?
> ...



Damn....you are a big pussy

You think your government killed 3000 Americans and you are afraid to protest because you are afraid of the man?

You just spent ten years cutting and pasting truther you tubes describing the worst atrocity in US history and you are afraid to leave the house?

What a phony


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have been arrested for protest before and could be again.I have publicly distributed informational cds...I have concerns...but I am fearless


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Where were you today iots?

Where were the thousands of truther converts who are outraged about a government that murders it's own citizens? You have had ten years to gain any evidence to support truther theories and all you have is today's pathetic showing of your noble cause

I question the willingness of your group to put down the keyboard and actually make a difference

Today was your final exam.........you have FAILED miserably


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



why are you under the delusion you set the decide what is success... resistance is victory and the battle is fought on many fronts...btw what evidence do you have that proves the column 79 theory ? or do you even know what it is ?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Ten years iots ........ten years to gather evidence, convince others of the validity of your position, gather converts and show the world that your movement needs to be taken seriously

You didnt even try today my friend...you seemed to know beforehand that your movement is irrelevant.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 11, 2011)

And even after 10 years they don't understand. No one has to prove the findings of the official investigations. If you disagree with them it is up to you to prove otherwise....... It still hasn't been done.......


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 11, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Way to deflect. AWWW, a strawman extraordinaire.


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you dont even know what the nist theory is... nipplehead


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



determining if you clowns even know the theory you claim to support is a strawman ?


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> And even after 10 years they don't understand. No one has to prove the findings of the official investigations. If you disagree with them it is up to you to prove otherwise....... It still hasn't been done.......



why do think official investigators  are not required to prove their theory's ?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Well iots......9-11 is almost over

I watched coverage all day and not a mention was made of the truther movement. You guys are officially irrelevant

You had ten years to prove a case......nobody cares

Birthers get more press than you guys. You could hold a truther convention in a 7-11. Today stamped your fate. You are not even on the nations radar


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 11, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And even after 10 years they don't understand. No one has to prove the findings of the official investigations. If you disagree with them it is up to you to prove otherwise....... It still hasn't been done.......
> ...


How are they any different than you not having to prove your theories? You say the NIST is full of shit and we say you and the other morons are full of shit. Game, set, match. Idiot.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 11, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



They claim that the science used by the official investigations is wrong or that they didn't consider everything. But it still stands that the official investigations , Pentbomb, NIST, FEMA, 911CR. All talked to thousands of witnesses, checked hundreds of thousands of pieces of evidence, and covered about a million documents. And they cannot prove that their conclusions are wrong.


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo2ONxMIIl8&feature=share]George Bush 2OO1 speech revisited - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 11, 2011)

eots said:


> George Bush 2OO1 speech revisited - YouTube



God Damn eots

It's midnight on 9-11 and all you can do is post feeble YouTube videos?


Can your response to 9-11 be any more pathetic?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 12, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > George Bush 2OO1 speech revisited - YouTube
> ...



Hey, leave eots alone. It's what he has been reduced to. Not his fault that no one believes his shit.


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > George Bush 2OO1 speech revisited - YouTube
> ...



absolutely...it could be as pathetic as yours...as pathetic as it gets


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Well looks like you and your internet buddies muddled throug another 9-11. Looking back. your movement didn't get any camera time, no stories about the truther movement and claims, no protests....no nothing

Do you need any more evidence that you no longer exist outside of interweb chat rooms?

But hey.....keep posting those truther links. You do keep us entertained


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you keep up your inane debwunking it helps keep 9/11 thread active and the questions remain in discussion....good work


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> 9/11 WTC Melted Steel Samples NIST - YouTube



If a tree falls in the forrest and nobody is there to hear it.....does it make a sound?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


 any group that has to call themselves "patriots" are not..patriotism is ubiquitous.
any group that finds it necessary to proclaim that their criticism is "RESPONSIBLE"MUST HAVE HUGE PROBLEM with credibility..or they would not need to announce that it was.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Unless you live in NYC and even vaguely understand what it is like to live in real high alert and have your city shutdown. STFU.
> 
> I just got back from the area. Cops/military everywhere. Places shutdown.
> 
> Police state.


 see post #239


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> And even after 10 years they don't understand. No one has to prove the findings of the official investigations. If you disagree with them it is up to you to prove otherwise....... It still hasn't been done.......


 it seems that their specious speculation should be enough .."evidence we don't need no stinkin' evidence"!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 12, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> ...


You mean sorta like when all the pushers of the OCT BS wear little American flag lapel pins?
You can't seem to answer their positions, so you resort to questioning their "Patriotism"? Fucking loser..
Any one who loves their country and questions such an event as 9-11 is exercising their rights, something people like you would like to have taken away.

3 buildings with 2 planes, with descent times and straight down 'collapses" blamed on 19 Arabs with box cutters, who just happened to by pass NORAD, and magically have one of their passports sail out of the "massive inferno" when the OCT story claims super high temps, and all you can come up with is personal attacks and questioning the truth movements "patriotism"?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Oedipus syndrome strikes!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/9-11-science-and-conspiracy-4067/Videos/07097_00


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> And even after 10 years they don't understand. No one has to prove the findings of the official investigations. If you disagree with them it is up to you to prove otherwise....... It still hasn't been done.......



BS, It has been proven and shown that the OCT and NIST is flawed, inaccurate and fucked up.They have NOT proven their own "conspiracy" theory and this has been pointed out many times. You must demand the same burden pf proof to the OCT and NIST, but you do not do so. In fact the other theories actually have MORE credence, then the fable of 19 Arabs hijackers with box cutters.

The tests NIST did were not accurate, the fuel loading was not right, the fire proofing test was BS and unfounded, and the collapses caused by *localized *aircraft impact and the resulting fires, leading to straight down *global *destruction has been shown to be a farce.
Where is your proof that WTC 7 collapsed the way NIST said it did?
Why do they hide their computer simulation data/program?

Proof? NIST has NOT shown any proof, but there is much proof that shows they're wrong. The true nature of the collapse of the World Trade Center towers is revealed in the presence of molten steel underneath the sites. We are not talking about steel heated to the point of weakening, we are talking about steel being turned into a liquid. Steel melts at approximately 2,700 degrees F.
 Even under optimum conditions and given all the time in the world, it is scientifically impossible for jet fuel to melt steel, as jet fuel burns at approximately or 550 degrees F.

Firefighters and first responders have witnessed molten steel at the sites. NIST engineer John Gross desperately tried to deny the presence of molten steel when told of witness testimonies together with NASA thermal imaging photography that demonstrates the intense heat present at GZ weeks after the event.
Is this what you call proof....denial?

Countless eyewitnesses have testified to explosions in the WTC buildings even before the impact of the planes, and nowhere near the impact points of the planes, including the basement levels.
So in your fantasy world, ignoring this is proof that NIST and the OCT is correct?

It is obvious that the three towers were demolished with something other than fire and gravity alone.
 No rational adult can disagree with this in light of the evidence. Al Qaeda could not possibly have rigged the towers for a controlled demolition.
 Not only would this require technology and expertise that is far beyond their capability, but it would require access to the high security buildings beforehand, something which could only be attained with official complicity.

Your brain seems to bypass the nature, manner, and speeds of the collapses, and rely on an entity that has lied to you in the past many times, and who has not even proven that what they theorized could actually be possible.

3 buildings destroyed by 2 planes, bypassing NORAD, ignoring the laws of physics, and blamed on 19 Arabs with box cutters, what a crock of shit you believe, and you have the nerve to call for proof against this lunacy? After it has been posted and linked for you countless times, throughout the years here and elsewhere.

You are a nutcase, in extreme denial of reality and of real facts presented. Maybe it is all just too hard for you to process, maybe it is just laziness, or you're really afraid it will make sense, whatever the reasons, you sound foolish when continually asking for proof that NIST and the OCT is flawed or untrue, all the while sticking up for what they say DESPITE no solid proof of what they told you.

The 9-11 attacks were a LIHOP, or a MIHOP scenario, and ignoring and dismissing the proof that has been uncovered and shown is the highest form of ignorance that you continuously display.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And even after 10 years they don't understand. No one has to prove the findings of the official investigations. If you disagree with them it is up to you to prove otherwise....... It still hasn't been done.......
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 12, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I guess you fail to understand that the 9-11 truth movement is being ignored, ridiculed and minimized by the MSM. It certainly does exist 
and has gained ground, all over the world, but you would have to understand that the MSM is complicit with keeping this under wraps as much as possible.
If you still believe that 19 Arabs with box cutters and poor flying skills, by passed NORAD, achieved a 75% target success rate, and managed to destroy 3 massive buildings with jet fuel, and gravity alone, then it's no wonder you wouldn't understand the MSMs reasons for ignoring the credible people who have proven the fable that you believe is BS, and unscientifically improbable.

But you keep on believing in the fantasy you were told, it's in the same realm as Santa Claus and his flying reindeer.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 12, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Typical response indicating your level of intelligence to rebuttal the claims made. Actually your image best describes the NIST and the OCT.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


actually the photo precisely describes your unending dogma spewing ,if you had even a reasonable amount of intelligence you would have understood that ,(as in a picture paints a thousand words)

as to the content of your missives ,they are just a rehash of debunked garbage that is made up of lies ,rumors fairy tales,pseudo science,ignorance, superstition,and plain ol ordinary stupidity..BTW how much do you charge for your"informational" books and videos?


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> ...



says who ?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Hey dumbass!.....since you're such a gullible idiot, i've got prime oceanfront property for sale in Palm Springs, complete with a white sandy beach, and a mega yacht anchored jst offshore.......Wanna buy it all?.....I'll give ya' a great deal!......Let me know!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


says I !!!!!! 

IF memory serves, they gave themselves that name to distance the  group from what they considered the more extreme wing of the truth movement..or in other words the even less responsible patriots.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Where were you yesterday??

It is hard for the media to ignore tens of thousands of people storming the streets because the US Government intentionally pushed a button and blew up the towers killing 3000 Americans

Thats what you believe right?  So where were you yesterday?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 12, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I was laying in bed last night listening to Phil Hendrie on the radio. He took a break, so I moved the dial over and sure enough, on Coast to Coast AM, the twoofers were cackling like caged hens. One dude was trying so hard to make his loony case that he just about hyperventilated from talking so fast. The host had to cut him short out of fear he would die on the air......Talk about a comedic freak show.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 12, 2011)

I wonder why Gage, Griffin, Harrit, Avery, and Chandler were JAQing around in Toronto instead of being in New York seeking justice for the victims?


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



well then I must consider the source and reject your babble for what it is


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



you in your empy bed listening to coast to coast  so you could laugh at twoofers sounds like a freak show alight...not sure if its funny however


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It was a fuckin' riot. The wife had to kick me a couple o' times to get me to shut up. You know how headphones deaden your own sounds.

Yeah, a comedic freak show it was.....Seriously, do you people realize just how ridiculous your bullshit sounds?


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

daws101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L2qfwNOaiE&feature=feedf]Press For Truth - Hacking The Matrix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> Press For Truth - Hacking The Matrix - YouTube


Well, that proved nothing.....Next!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


of course you would. why not research it and really prove me wrong ...or are you a major pussy?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Press For Truth - Hacking The Matrix - YouTube
> ...


 no shit ..2:19 I'll never get back.


----------



## Disenchanted61 (Sep 13, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Its been ten years and you have yet to provide a single piece of evidence supporting your ridiculous theories
> 
> Where is that groundswell of support you have been promising for ten years?  There are actually more Birthers than there are Truthers right now
> 
> What happened to your movement?


 The evidence has been revealed time a
time again, and either some people are unable to comprehend the evidence being
presented, or in denial of the evidence. 

 "Keep on thinking the way you're thinking, and keep on getting what you're getting."


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Disenchanted61 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Its been ten years and you have yet to provide a single piece of evidence supporting your ridiculous theories
> ...


the only evidence revealed by the twoofers is they have no evidence.


----------



## Vendeavor (Sep 13, 2011)

Dr. Judy Wood on Red Ice Radio this week and the continued "molecular dissociation of materials" on the site:

www .redicecreations.com/radio/2011/09/RIR-110911.php   Red Ice Radio - Judy Wood - 9/11 Ten Years Later


----------



## daws101 (Sep 13, 2011)

Vendeavor said:


> Dr. Judy Wood on Red Ice Radio this week and the continued "molecular dissociation of materials" on the site:
> 
> www .redicecreations.com/radio/2011/09/RIR-110911.php   Red Ice Radio - Judy Wood - 9/11 Ten Years Later


10 years and still talking out her ass...


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

Disenchanted61 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Its been ten years and you have yet to provide a single piece of evidence supporting your ridiculous theories
> ...


Wow, another Frank Zappa Seattlite!! Not impressed.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

Vendeavor said:


> Dr. Judy Wood on Red Ice Radio this week and the continued "molecular dissociation of materials" on the site:
> 
> www .redicecreations.com/radio/2011/09/RIR-110911.php   Red Ice Radio - Judy Wood - 9/11 Ten Years Later


You link to an idiot that has no other resources than the same stupid shit that has posted for YEARS.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 13, 2011)

Vendeavor said:


> Dr. Judy Wood on Red Ice Radio this week and the continued "molecular dissociation of materials" on the site:
> 
> www .redicecreations.com/radio/2011/09/RIR-110911.php   Red Ice Radio - Judy Wood - 9/11 Ten Years Later



And to think, Dr Wood had a brilliant career going in mechanical engineering until her mental breakdown & coma. She came out of it and became a *TRUTHER*, and now has to live by getting paid for interviews.

A really sad end for someone with such promise.


----------



## eots (Sep 13, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Vendeavor said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Judy Wood on Red Ice Radio this week and the continued "molecular dissociation of materials" on the site:
> ...



link


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Vendeavor said:
> ...


Are you TOTALLY FUCKING STUPID???

Red Ice Radio - Judy Wood - 9/11 Ten Years Later


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 13, 2011)

It was on Vendeavor's post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 13, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Vendeavor said:
> ...



Dr Wood's scientific background...



> Judy D. Wood is a former professor of mechanical engineering with research interests in experimental stress analysis, structural mechanics, optical methods, deformation analysis, and the materials characterization of biomaterials and composite materials. She is a member of the Society for Experimental Mechanics (SEM), co-founded SEM&#8217;s Biological Systems and Materials Division, and has served on the SEM Composite Materials Technical Division.
> 
> Dr. Wood received her
> 
> ...



http://drjudywood.com/articles/a/bio/Wood_Bio.html

Unfortunately, I can't post the information on her breakdown & coma following an accident, as it was posted on the David Icke forum, and links to other forums are not allowed.


----------



## Vendeavor (Sep 16, 2011)

From blog at   http:   //howitwasdone911.   blogspot.com/

Sunday, April 25, 2010
To Understand 9/11, You Must Go Back and Make Sure You Know Some Stuff First 
Outline:
1. Introduction - Why we need to know some stuff first before we can understand 9/11.
2. Nature of matter - How the World Trade Center (WTC) was destroyed.
3. Physical movement - How we know that no hijackings occurred on 9/11.
4. Chemical reactions - How we know that thermite did not destroy the WTC.
5. Nikola Tesla - The person discovered the technology used to destroy the WTC.
6. Human psychology - Why it is so difficult to explain 9/11 to people.
7. Conclusion - Why this is the most important subject on the planet.


1. Introduction

9/11 was a complicated crime. Nothing is going to change that. Most of us saw some things on TV that day that we had never seen before, so we didn't know what to think about it. Those who lived in the area of Ground Zero then witnessed long weeks and months of the aftermath. 9/11 didn't end on September 11, 2001, because Ground Zero kept fuming heavily for many weeks and months.

As an experienced laboratory scientist, I recognized when I had seen something unusual. So unusual, in fact, that I didn't know what it was. No scientist knows everything, but every scientist knows how to go about finding out answers to scientific questions, and I couldn't figure out what it was. What kind of weapon, exactly, can turn a building into dust and then continue to fume for months?

Right away I knew some things. I knew I was in a particular position to investigate 9/11, because not only did I live in lower Manhattan, but because I'm that type of person. I already knew that FOX News lies. I already knew about the deep corruption in our Corporatocracy we have in the US. I was already outside the mainstream.

These three things situated me in a unique position to discover the weapon used to destroy the WTC. First, I am a trained scientist. Second, I am outside the mainstream. Third, I was living in the vicinity of Ground Zero during the aftermath and became an unwilling witness and ultimately a victim of the attacks. Part of the World Trade Center is in my body right now, because I breathed all those fumes. I deserve to know what caused them, and nobody can convince me that airplanes and jet fuel was what I was smelling.

9/11 wasn't about me. I was and am a relatively unknown person. In fact, I knew that in all likelihood I was not going to be the one who discovered the weapon. But here's the deal: I know what a correct answer looks like, and I knew I could recognize the correct answer if it were ever told to me. The correct answer would account for the damage seen on 9/11 and the near-constant fuming from Ground Zero for months after. I am proud to say that in 2005, I found the person who discovered the weapon. Her name is Judy Wood. 

2. The Nature of Matter

I'm going to keep this section simple. Matter is made up of molecules and molecules are made up of atoms. Atoms are made up of a very tiny nucleus (protons and neutrons) surrounded by an electron cloud. Molecules of a solid are very tightly packed in a relatively rigid formation. Molecules of a liquid are closely packed, but free to move around. Molecules of a gas are widely dispersed and bounce all around.

Explosives work in one way: a chemical reaction changes a solid into a gas, releasing energy in the form of heat and a physical blast wave that comes from the rapidly expanding gas. The hot gas continues to expand outwards in all directions until the pressure and temperature are in equilibrium with the environment.

The WTC was not brought down by explosives. We know this for two main reasons. First, the expanding dust cloud did not behave as if it were a gas. Instead, it behaved as if it were a colloidal suspension, and the dust bits fell to the ground. An explosive reaction (solid into gas) results in an approximately spherical-shaped expansion, which was not evident on 9/11. Instead, the dust poofed outwards and then fell to the ground like if you popped a balloon full of powder. POOF!

The second reason we know the WTC was not brought down by explosives is the fact that the dust cloud rolled over people and they survived. We know the temperature of the expanding dust cloud was not hot enough to kill or injure the folks on the street, therefore we know the dust cloud was not a result of an explosive.

Okay, so if not explosives, then what? Here's the answer: The molecules that made up the WTC were vibrated apart by electrical energy. That's it. Why did the buildings continue to fume for months after? Because the process is not self quenching. They had to remove the remains of the buildings before the fuming stopped at Ground Zero. The fuming that came from Ground Zero for months was the continuing molecular dissociation of the building materials. When they took away the last bits of the building, the fuming stopped, or almost stopped.


3. Physical movement

Part of the attacks of 9/11 was the cover story, so we need to understand a bit about the cover story. That whole thing about Osama bin Laden and the hijackers? Never happened. That whole thing about planes crashing into the World Trade Center? Never happened.

Momentum is conserved during every collision. That means that videos of a plane crashing into a building will show at least some pieces of the plane bouncing backwards in exactly the opposite direction. What we saw instead was the entire plane gliding smoothly into the building with no apparent damage, followed by explosions and stuff shooting out the other sides of the building. There wasn't any part of the plane that bounced off the south face of WTC 2, the supposed site of impact, which means there wasn't an impact.

For several years, people have claimed that all the videos were faked, that news editors and cameramen from all these different places altered their videos in exactly the same way. This is neither likely nor logical. What happened was that a 3-dimensional image of the plane was projected into the sky, and video cameras caught footage of this mysterious object passing into the WTC without damage. I'm not proving that no planes were hijacked on 9/11, I'm just telling you that none were. You can prove it to yourself by looking at the slow motion replay of the "plane crash". You won't find any bits of plane debris bouncing off the south face of WTC 2.

4. Chemical reactions

Getting quickly to the point, Steven Jones has been misleading us with his thermite theory. Thermite is an incendiary and not an explosive, which means it generates heat but not expansion of gas. People didn't die from the expanding dust cloud, therefore no type of incendiary could have been the cause of the destruction of the WTC. The only two people I'm willing to debate on this are Steven Jones himself or Niels Harrit, the primary author on that travesty of a paper, "Active Thermitic Material Found in World Trade Center Dust." Too many people have fallen in love with the thermite theory, despite its deep inadequacy as an explanation for 9/11.

5. Nikola Tesla

Nikola Tesla discovered a way to transmit electrical energy through the atmosphere, and even likely gave a demonstration of this technology, which resulted in the Tugunska disaster. Previously, he had caused a huge explosion with his experiments and had to relocate from Colorado to Long Island. He died penniless in Manhattan. There is so much about Tesla available for your own research, that I will say only one more thing. John Hutchison has been using electrical equipment to replicate Tesla's work since the late 1970's. You should check out his research, too.

6. Human psychology

Everyone remembers where they were on 9/11. We all have emotional "flash bulb memories" from that day, and the perpetrators of this crime took advantage of this by providing a cover story during that time. The hijacking story was the cover story, and this was cemented into our brains during a time of trauma.

Imagine if we had seen the buildings go POOF without the planes? We would have known right away that something very suspicious was afoot and start to search for enemies. The perpetrators provided us with the enemies almost immediately, so that instinct was squelched. We were bamboozled into thinking that a plane crash could take down a steel building, and we were bamboozled into believing that Osama bin Laden and 19 young Arabs committed the crime.

Secret technology was used. What were we supposed to "Never Forget"? Something almost none of us knew about at the time, and most of us still don't know about? Doesn't make sense to "Never Forget" something you never knew. And if you were like me, you didn't know what really happened on 9/11.

But that doesn't mean I'm wrong now. This isn't 2001. This is 2010. Almost nine long years have elapsed since the attacks of September 11, and we know more now than we did then.

7. Conclusion

Tesla was working on technology that could improve the lives of everyone on the planet. He knew that it could be used to destroy, and it was used to destroy the WTC. This was a terrible event, but we can turn it around. We can together continue to investigate this new technology, maybe even find out who used it against us and bring them to justice, but even more. We can use this energy to make our lives better, as Tesla originally intended. We can use a little bit of electrical energy to generate a large amount of physical energy, and we can transmit this energy to any location on the Earth. Pretty powerful and exciting, isn't it?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 16, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Disenchanted61 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Please clarify...they have no evidence of what exactly??


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Disenchanted61 said:
> ...



Given that truthers never provide an actual theory of what they think actually happened, they do not have to provide any evidence


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 16, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Just wondering what exactly is BS about-
The Destruction of the World Trade Center North Tower and Fundamental Physics, that show NIST is wrong?
Or studies like the The Missing Jolt: A Simple Refutation of the NIST-Bazant Collapse Hypothesis?

Or How NIST Avoided a Real Analysis of the Physical Evidence of WTC Steel?

You ridicule things that prove how ridiculous your ridiculing truly is


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 16, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



There's plenty of evidence that proves how wrong and implausible the NIST theory is, you people just simply ignore it, but believe what the government and it's agencies tell you even though they themselves have not provided scientific proof!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Provide evidence of a controlled demo...  How about all the people who have come forward in the last ten years telling How they were involved in wiring all those buildings or saw someone do it?

How about some evidence of a missile hitting the Pentagon or radar evidence that the actual plane went somewhere else?

How about evidence that no plane crashed in Shanksville? And evidence showing the actual plane going somewhere else

Should be easy


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 16, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There's plenty of evidence that proves how wrong and implausible the NIST theory is...the collapse scenario that NIST tells us has been shown to be flawed. Let's deal with that first afterall the people who have pointed the flaws out are scientists, and mechanical engineers, and physicists, NOT Sherlock Holmes.

Your reasoning is to  dismiss the scientific studies and calculations and laws of physics and dismiss them because 
1-no one has come forward to confess about the plot
2-the other things such as flight 93-the pentagon plane , or who they "wired" the buildings have not been exposed

How exactly do those things discredit the real scientific facts that prove the impossibilities of the collapses?

The A&E folks and those that have done the scientific studies are not charged with figuring out HOW 19 Arabs with box cutters managed to circumvent security. They have however proven that the NIST explanations are BS.
Again how do you dismiss the scientific facts? How does not knowing exactly how they rigged the buildings, automatically compel you to dismiss the laws of physics? 

Does NIST mention anything about the 19 Arabs and how EXACTLY they circumvented the NORAD defenses? NO! They were charged with the physics and science..and they were proven wrong.

How could  the Manhattan Project that involved 130,000 people and cost 2 billion been kept secret for so long?
Your excuses and reasons are lame.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



I dont give a shit about NIST. I said you have no evidence to support your theory. Show me evidence of a controlled demo


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 16, 2011)

> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I dont give a shit about NIST.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 16, 2011)

Controlled Demolition Not Possible? 

Debunking the Debunkers: Controlled Demolition Not Possible?


Why don't you try to prove your theory, instead of asking the same of others? You know how fire will destroy a massive building while making it appear to look like a CD?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> > rightwinger said:
> >
> >
> > > I dont give a shit about NIST.
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Controlled Demolition Not Possible?
> 
> Debunking the Debunkers: Controlled Demolition Not Possible?
> 
> ...



Trying to disprove someone elses theory does nothing to prove your theory

Provide evidence that a controlled demo was conducted.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 16, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Controlled Demolition Not Possible?
> ...



I keep asking them to simply tell us in their own words what their theories are. They won't even do that. Just that the only official investigations are wrong. I spell their names with a capitol L.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



I will just have to conclude that there is no evidence to support any theory other than that of the official 9-11 commission


----------



## domonkoz (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a controlled demolition cut.  Also there was Thermite residue(compound used for controlled demolitions) dripping all over the cuts.  Not to mention that it is scientifically impossible for jet fuel to melt steel under any circumstances.

The simple facts of temperatures:

* 1535ºC (2795ºF) - melting point of iron
* ~1510ºC (2750ºF) - melting point of typical structural steel
* ~825ºC (1517ºF) - maximum temperature of hydrocarbon fires burning in the atmosphere without pressurization or pre-heating (premixed fuel and air - blue flame)

Diffuse flames burn far cooler.
Oxygen-starved diffuse flames are cooler yet. 

It is simply impossible for a hydrocarbon and office furnishings fire burning in air to melt steel, it just doesn't happen. Yet SOMETHING caused large quantities of molten iron and/or steel to accumulate in the basements of all three WTC buildings that collapsed to the ground and apparently some steel was even VAPORIZED that day.

Guess my only proof is scientific fact. Something Republicans don't believe in anyway.  

Oh and lets just all forget that Tower 7 wasn't even hit! And it still fell down in about 3.2 seconds.  Buildings a few hundred feet away were left without a scratch.  

I think theres an overwhelming amount of evidence to support conspiracy.  If there wasn't, then I'm sure the CIA would release the videos of the pentagon getting hit.  Is it a matter of national security what the outside of the pentagon looks like?  I think not.  

Anyway you wouldn't beleive in this being an inside job if Cheney confessed on his deathbed they knew it was coming.  You're mind is closed for business. 

(pefect avatar btw, a mentally challenged manchild.)


----------



## daws101 (Sep 17, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Disenchanted61 said:
> ...


hey mister dense...I know this is a tough concept for you ,so I'll make it as simple as I can..any opinion, extrapolation,of ANY 911 truth based organization is erroneous ,as it is based on a false and unprovable premise..
any study, report or opinion based on that premise is by definition false. 
__________________


----------



## daws101 (Sep 17, 2011)

domonkoz said:


> This is a controlled demolition cut.  Also there was Thermite residue(compound used for controlled demolitions) dripping all over the cuts.  Not to mention that it is scientifically impossible for jet fuel to melt steel under any circumstances.
> 
> The simple facts of temperatures:
> 
> ...


oh fuck me! not this warmed over bullshit again.


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

sfc ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mr. Jones said:
> ...



the "theory" is the 9/11 commission report and the nist report are cover ups and elements within the government most likely pLayed a role in events of 9/11 and the collapse of wtc 1-2 and 7


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 17, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


You keep saying that as a way to not have to answer with real proof that the scientific facts they put forward, showing that the NIST report about the collapses of the WTC are flawed, and in some instances out right BS.
It is you that keeps posting pure opinion and conjecture, where as you have been given links to scientific studies and papers done, with a few of them even mentioning the Bazant paper directly, where in they show you where it is flawed, and all you can come back with is the same old line that it is not valid, while not even attempting to substantiate your own position and opinions as being valid.
All you do is keep running your mouth and avoiding the facts of the topic.
You lose dawhshit101


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 17, 2011)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It has been put forward many times yet people like this guy like to continue going round and round in all manner of evasiveness. They have nothing to offer to contribute to any serious debate, fuck em.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



says the disinformation agent troll who says oswald killed kennedy. no we tell you the facts and evidence,its just like in your kennedy debates,you ignore them since it doesnt go along with your version of events troll.you trolls have no debating skills,every time I ask you to prove whats wrong with a video or a link we post,you trolls wont even do that,you guys wouldnt last one minute in a first grade debating contest with a first grader refusing to address points brought up to you like you always do.the only THEORY is the offical 9/11 commission as you already know agent.yeah there is no evidence to support what we say because YOU wont look at is so of course you fool yourselfs that way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



yeah people like this stupid fuck who actually says oswald killed kennedy seriously,he thinks THAT as well,and gomer pyle ollie, thats all they do is go around in evasiveness dodging facts and evidence you bring up.if they were in a  court of law they would be laughed out of the courtroom.they got NO debating skills whatsoever.they would be laughed out cause the judge would say-you did not address his points.are you conceding you are wrong? if not,why are you silent and saying nothing?  i mean you got to at LEAST try and tell someone whats wrong with their evidence they present,you dont call them names then run off and evade addressing the points brought up thats how they debate around here though.its laughable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



agents dont care how bad their bullshit sounds,thats what they are paid to do is post bullshit.they should get their own comedy club started showing how the world how they flunked out of junior high science class.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



you got to remember,disinfo agent rightwinger has no interest in facts,evidence  or whistleblowers. he is just paid to close his eyes and cover his ears when it is presented to him since it does not go along with his version of events.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Never gets old watching you take the trolls to school and hand their asses to them on a platter.simple as pie to do but its REALLY fun watching you do it all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Controlled Demolition Not Possible?
> ...



with agents like you its pointless,you cover your ears and eyes when you see it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Oswald?

You want my theory?  Oswald read in the paper that the Kennedy motorcade would pass right by where he worked. So he took his gun to work and fired three shots, one of which blew JFKs brains out

What is your theory?  I have evidence, do you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2011)

Like clockwork,here comes the agent trol rightwinger   to fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## Disenchanted61 (Sep 17, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


And that which you have revealed, is the truth. Some of us were raised to believe "never shit where you eat," but this crowd of sell outs, lack intellectual and moral fortitude to the highest degree, and 
future generations will be paying the price.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey truthers...

I asked for any evidence of a controlled demo. Your theory is that either the trade center buildings were all wired while being built or were wired for demo sometime afterwards. 

Where is your evidence?  There are other buildings still standing in that complex. Are they wired too?  Why don't you check


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2011)

Disenchanted61 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



they're simple as hell to spot.the ones like agent rightwinger and gomer pyle ollie  here for instance,they constantly come back all the time posting lies and bullshit and ignoring evidence,facts and witness testimonys since it doesnt go along with their version of events so they are too stupid to realise they advertise themselves that way all the time.they do exactly what their handlers pay them to do,try and derail truth discussions.

they wouldnt come back here constantly everyday making up lies and b.s like they do without being paid.the ones that are just loyal Bush dupes in denial and afraid,you'll post some thing that refutes the evidence and then they leave and dont come back since they know they are beat.I have seen quite a few of them over the years at this site come and do that,take off and leave when that happens.

whats REALLY hysterical about these agents like gomer pyle and rightwinger,is their debating skills are so laughable its not even funny.they dont even try and refute the evidence and facts you give them.they evade it by changing the subject and asking irrelevent questions that have NOTHING to do with the points you brought up.typical tactic of an agent. 

their debating skills are so laughable they are a pitiful joke.You'll find out that if you refer them to a video or  link or ask them to read a book that debunks the official version and refute the facts and evidence in them,they wont say a word,they'll say nothing about your points you brought up and ignore it.you have to actually address your opponent and tell him whats wrong with your evidence to avoid losing a debate.these trolls NEVER do that.they wouldnt last ONE MINUTE in a first grade debating contest with a first grader with debating skills like that.

they always ignore this point that anytime someone posts a video for me to watch or refers me to a book to read,I ALWAYS read that book they refer me to and watch that video.thats admitting defeat if you dont.which is what they always do since they wont take you up n your challenge. thats the number one rule of a debate they dont get is that you actually got to try and refute the points your opponet brings up,not call them names and then run off like they always do.

you ask them to show you where the seats are of the alleged plane that hit the pentagon,the luggage,the tail section,or why people did not go to jail for destroying and removing evidence if it wasnt an inside job,they ignore it and change the subject EVERYTIME.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Let's get back to the OP

What the fuck happened truthers?

You were nowhere on 9-11. No organized protests, no angry mobs....not even a mention of your bizarre theories

Are you now officially irrelevant?


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Hey truthers...
> 
> I asked for any evidence of a controlled demo. Your theory is that either the trade center buildings were all wired while being built or were wired for demo sometime afterwards.
> 
> Where is your evidence?  There are other buildings still standing in that complex. Are they wired too?  Why don't you check



wire is not required


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf8xNT9sjYE]20 Cue Waterproof Wireless Firing System with Sequencer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hey truthers...
> ...



In 1971?

There were seven buildings in the complex. Why were only three wired for a controlled demo?


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Hey truthers...
> 
> I asked for any evidence of a controlled demo. Your theory is that either the trade center buildings were all wired while being built or were wired for demo sometime afterwards.
> 
> Where is your evidence?  There are other buildings still standing in that complex. Are they wired too?  Why don't you check



the evidence is the speed and controlled nature of the collapse


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



wtf are you rambling about if wireless charges were planted the need for labor intensive wiring is eliminated making it a much quicker and simpler task


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hey truthers...
> ...



That is a theory, not evidence

Now, what evidence do you have to support your theory?


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



no it is indeed evidence and it is more evidence than there is to support the NIST theory


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hey truthers...
> ...



thats something the trolsl cant get around is how they fell at freefall speed.the trolls like to get around that saying they didnt fall at freefall speed.well they obviously dont know how to count cause if you count the collapse of the towers it happens in approximately 11 seconds which =freefall speed.you go to a 110th story building and drop a rock,it lands in around 11 seconds.freefall speed which again is how fast these towers fell.you cant do that unless you removie all steel columns underneath.thats only possible with explosives.the trolls ignore ther towers should have TIPPED over.they flunked out of junior high school science class obviously. bld 7 is the crux of the coverup,barry jennings story is the smoking gun of the coverup they cant get around.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 17, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Like clockwork,here comes the agent trol rightwinger   to fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


Ya' got any evidence of that conspiracy theory yet?.....You've had ten years....Get on the ball, DAMMIT, and find some evidence!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I did it!

I knew I could do it

I got eots to actually state his theory of what happened on 9-11. Some dastardly government type planted thousands of these wireless charges into 100 floors of two towers and 80 floors of WTC 7. Thats something of the order of 3000 charges secreted into the buildings without anyone seeing it

Now you have to tell me how they coordinated the placement of charges with the hijacking of four planes

OK now eots....who pulled the trigger killing thousands of Americans?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Lets see?

I have evidence of two planes being flown into the towers
I have evidence of intense fires raging in both buildings
I have evidence of people being subjected to such terror and agony that they chose to jump out of a hundred story building rather than face an agonizing death
I have evidence of buildings collapsing minutes after people started to jump


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 17, 2011)

> Are you now officially irrelevant?



They were officially irrelevant starting 9/11/2001.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Are you now officially irrelevant?
> 
> 
> 
> They were officially irrelevant starting 9/11/2001.



I guess it is settled then. But if truthers can proide any evidence that they are actually relevant maybe we can reconsider

What say you truthers....Why are you relevant?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 17, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No dumb ass, you can see pieces of the building falling outside the cloud at free fall. And those pieces are falling about twice as fast as the buildings. Fact, not fiction. Try it sometime.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 17, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Do they still tell you to turn off radios and Cell phones in blasting areas? I wonder why?


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



are you really trying to pretend that state of the art wireless detonators
are in danger of being triggered by cell phones or radios


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



the wtc 7 was 47 floors and according to the NIST theory the failure of a single column was all that would be required to initiate the collapse sequence...so I do not accept your estimates


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 17, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So tell us....Where are all the witnesses to the explosives being placed?...That would have been one hell of a lot of exposives placed in all three buildings to pull it off....Those buildings were alive with activity, 24/7...Not one witness has come forward, to say they saw demo teams prepping the buildings, in what would arguably be the biggest controlled demolition in history.

Do you people even see where your claims consistently fall apart?

It's just bizaare.


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbhZCqNZP2U]WTC POWER-DOWNS BEFORE 9/11 - WTC EMPLOYEE INTERVIEWS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 17, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hmm, last one I set off would have been 1991. so I don't know what tech they may have had 10 years later. Don't know how safe wireless would even be today with all the wild frequencies shooting around........ But I do know that they still run det cord for the vast majority of Controlled Demos, even today..............


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

well you couldn't be more wrong ollie wireless is used in all kinds of situations where radio signals and cell phones are in use


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 17, 2011)

eots said:


> WTC POWER-DOWNS BEFORE 9/11 - WTC EMPLOYEE INTERVIEWS - YouTube



Now haven't we learned in the past and from truther videos that things like beams have to be cut half way through, and that stairwells have to be cut, and that elevator cars have to be removed. And all this takes weeks of work... And now eots would have us believe that the power was turned off, security was lightened yet people came to work anyway, and the maintenance crews wired the buildings all within 24 to 36 hours.




Goodness this gets more hilarious all the time.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 17, 2011)

eots said:


> WTC POWER-DOWNS BEFORE 9/11 - WTC EMPLOYEE INTERVIEWS - YouTube


Nice little Hitler style intro......Says everything we need to know about you lunatics.

Now, ya' got any witnesses to the demo teams and explosives being placed?

Somebody, actually, many people would have undoubtedly seen the explosives being placed...The buildings being prepped...Structure being weakened....Elevators being removed......Even after hours, with all the cleaning crews, delivery drivers, security guards, various contractors and whatnot, somebody would have had to have seen it, correct?

We're talking about three massive buldings, and not one witness.

Can you explain it in your own words, without ridiculous videos and shit?


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > WTC POWER-DOWNS BEFORE 9/11 - WTC EMPLOYEE INTERVIEWS - YouTube
> ...




well in the case of wtc 7 none of that would of been required,according to NIST  all that was required was the failure of column 79,...remember the NIST report Ollie ?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2011)

So eots...

Fill us in. What makes truthers relevant ten years after 9-11

Most people don't even know you guys still exist


----------



## eots (Sep 17, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> So eots...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zona (Sep 17, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Its been ten years and you have yet to provide a single piece of evidence supporting your ridiculous theories
> 
> Where is that groundswell of support you have been promising for ten years?  There are actually more Birthers than there are Truthers right now
> 
> What happened to your movement?



Thermite paint!  

Jesse Ventura rules!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 18, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So eots...
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So eots...
> ...


----------



## sparky (Sep 18, 2011)

or maybe the truth is, nobody cares about the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth anymore RW



~S~


----------



## daws101 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


..any opinion, extrapolation,of ANY 911 truth based organization is erroneous ,as it is based on a false and unprovable premise..
any study, report or opinion based on that premise is by definition false.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 19, 2011)

disenchanted61 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


bahaahahahahahahah!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 19, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hey truthers...
> ...


ITis if you're not willing to take the chance with unwanted frequencies that could cut across your bandwidth causing premature detonation. the same problem you have when dating!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 19, 2011)

eots said:


> WTC POWER-DOWNS BEFORE 9/11 - WTC EMPLOYEE INTERVIEWS - YouTube









 if for no other reason then NYC is a 24hr town and thousands of wittinesses would have seen the hundreds of diguised "workers" going in and out of the wtc buildings.then there is that little problem of noise, debris cleanup and the office worker noticing the patches or new paint. just to name a few...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 19, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > WTC POWER-DOWNS BEFORE 9/11 - WTC EMPLOYEE INTERVIEWS - YouTube
> ...


 that one makes me laugh till my gut hurts!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 19, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So eots...
> ...


----------



## eots (Sep 19, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



dating ??? fuck are you weird...I have used remote detonators at events where thousand of people where present and all safety adhered to and there was without question cell phones and random radio signals do you really think they shut off all radios and cell phones at a pyrotechnics display ?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 19, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


that's bullshit! rat in the hat already outed you on your false claim of working for a demo company! 

so anything you say about your experience with demolition is false!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2011)

Yet another paradox from the wacky world of *TRUTHER* woo.

They run around claiming that the "perps" sacrificed the NYFD and NYPD because they knew radio signals wouldn't penetrate the structure of the WTC towers, but magically the radio signals for remote detonators will work in perfect synchronization.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Yet another paradox from the wacky world of *TRUTHER* woo.
> 
> They run around claiming that the "perps" sacrificed the NYFD and NYPD because they knew radio signals wouldn't penetrate the structure of the WTC towers, but magically the radio signals for remote detonators will work in perfect synchronization.



that's cuz the detonators  were magic!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 19, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another paradox from the wacky world of *TRUTHER* woo.
> ...



Oh wait, maybe the detonators were set off by 7stupid's "orb".


----------



## eots (Sep 19, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I never claimed to work for a demolition company you lying sack of shit ..I worked as a commercial diver and and set charges for the demolition of bridges and for u/w propeller removal  one of the divers had a blasting tickets and pyrotechnics tickets,He also did  fireworks and pyrotechnics at rodeos and sporting events and in film and I assisted


----------



## eots (Sep 19, 2011)

so rat wanna try and out me that I am not a commercial diver who worked for one of the worlds largest diving company's and have u/w demolition experience...I WILL BE WAITING


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 19, 2011)

eots said:


> so rat wanna try and out me that I am not a commercial diver who worked for one of the worlds largest diving company's and have u/w demolition experience...I WILL BE WAITING



Why not, you like to dismiss others experiences with demolitions.


----------



## eots (Sep 19, 2011)

sfc ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > so rat wanna try and out me that i am not a commercial diver who worked for one of the worlds largest diving company's and have u/w demolition experience...i will be waiting
> ...



only when they tell me thermite cant cut steel


----------



## eots (Sep 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57zjtTO9Glc]SubSea Solutions Alliance - YouTube[/ame]

SubSea Solutions Alliance | Underwater ship maintenance specialists


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

The system features include:

SURBS has a capacity up to 2400 i-kon&#8482; detonators, using 12 loggers.
*Uses coded radio signals on an assigned frequency*.

Complete 2-way communication, including verification of delay time programming and confirmation of full functionality for detonators.
Design operating range (line-of-sight) is 2500 metres.
Rugged water and shock resistant cases. Operational temperature range -20 to +60ºC.
*Multiple levels of safety and security are designed into the system including:*

*The Surface Remote Blasting Box writes unique one-time digital code* to a Smart Dongle
The Smart Dongle is carried to the safe blasting point and inserted into Blaster 2400R to activate communications with Surface Remote Blasting Box
*All radio signals are encrypted with the one-time code and specific address of the Surface Remote Blasting Box*
Protection against stray signals of RF interference
*If severe continuing interference occurs, SURBS goes into standby mode to allow a safe restart*

SURBS also has a test mode which allows pre-checking of the strength and quality of the radio signal from potential firing locations

Prior to the hardware being provided for use on a mining lease, the mine must obtain licensing for* a particular frequency that will be dedicated to the SURBS unit.*

SURBS


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 20, 2011)

eots said:


> The system features include:
> 
> SURBS has a capacity up to 2400 i-kon detonators, using 12 loggers.
> *Uses coded radio signals on an assigned frequency*.
> ...



We can all cut and paste. 

Now can you show us the Frequency approval?

 Or how about the request for frequencies?

Didn't think so, more BS opinion and still no proof of explosives..........


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > The system features include:
> ...



wtf are you rambling about ??? this is a completely nonsensical response I simply provided proof that your assertion random radio signals will set of remote detonators is inaccurate...so it would seem the bullshit opinion is once again ...yours


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 20, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So you aren't implying that this type of system was used on 9-11-01? That's good because it could have left a paper trail, and we wouldn't want that. And we are still waiting for the truthers full version of what happened that morning. Other than 911 nutjobs versions which we all know are about as likely as 7's fake plane.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 20, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


once again you knew a guy......


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 20, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



no I worked along side a explosives expert in my career as a commercial diver
and witnessed remote detonators in use


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 
paper trial ??...lol... I pretty sure there are elements within the government could set there own codes for a remote detonator without leaving a "paper trial'


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 20, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So then we're right back to zero evidence of any controlled demolition. You failed again......


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



what because you made ridiculous assertions about how radios would set off remote detonators so that was ruled out ?or the even more flailing attempt...hey would leave  a paper trail...it seems like you who has failed


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 20, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Any evidence yet? Fail..... It's quite simple. You have not one shred of evidence that there were any explosives, wired or remote. And remote demolitions is not very common. Even if you want people to believe they are.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 20, 2011)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you knew a guy


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



thAts not true...but what is true is you have no evidence the failure of a single column due to fire cause the collapse of wtc 7...in fact you don't even believe it yourself...you are of one of those wackos that believes this hodge podge of national geo-. popular mechanics and screw loose change inaccuracy's and catch phrases often in direct contradiction to NIST


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2011)

sfc ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



when did i say it was common ???...just admit it radio boy ...you where. Wrong once again.. Dinosaur


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 21, 2011)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I can be wrong, I am human. But I am not wrong all the time like the truthers. I don't have to have evidence to prove the official investigations, you need evidence to prove that there were explosives. And you simply do not have it. And there is still no answer to the question; do they still put up warning signs for radios and cell phones in Blasting areas?





Yes I can disagree with the findings of the NIST in one respect, that they did not give enough credence to the damages done to the building. That doesn't make me or them wrong or right. It does take away even more from your controlled demo theories though. 25% of the rear of the building scooped out. Damn, how many of your charges must have been lost in that damage?


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...


*
yes, I afraid it does..the NIST conclusion is a single column ..number 79 failed  due to fire and caused the collapse and the failure of that column under any circumstances would have initiated the collapse...regardless of any damage*


----------

